# Signature and Avatar Shop



## Raizen (Sep 16, 2007)

We do everything from resizing to signature/avatar making! Our aim is to do your request the fastest and best!


*RULES
1) No spamming in my request shop! Three warnings and you're banned from my request shop.
2) Only 3 requests per week per person! We don't spend all of my life making signatures/avatars.
3) TURN OFF YOU SIGNATURE!!!!! This helps the pages load faster for people.
4) You must have at least 50 posts and at least 50 points of rep (green bars)
5) If you keep asking when your request will be done you will be banned from the shop for one whole week.
6) DON'T make dupes to get more signatures made by us. We will report you and you'll be banned from NF and our shop.
7) All Avatars/Signatures/Other artwork made will ONLY be used for this forum (there may be some exceptions).
8) DON'T ASK if your request is done. After a warning your request will never be finished.**
9) If you are requesting for an animated signature or avatar from a particular vedio file.
Please state the name of the anime and the name of the episode that you want the gif from.*

Request Form
Please use it when posting your request. It makes it a lot easier for me.
Stock:
Size:
Colors:
Effects:
Border:
Lighting:
Other:

Examples Of My Work

*Spoiler*: __ 









Workers
*Broly :* Signatures, borders, transparency, animated text, and non-animated avatars (VERY ACTIVE)
*ılı.frajosg.lıl. :* Avatars, animated gifs, borders, and transparency (VERY ACTIVE)
*FoxSpirit :* Transparency, borders/dotted borders, signatures, animated text, and non-animated avatars (VERY ACTIVE)
*Alphonse :* Avatars, adding borders, resizing, and transparency (ACTIVE)
*Heero :* Avatars, borders, resizing, gifs, and manga colorings (MUST BE HQ OR MQ! (VERY ACTIVE (And awesome ))
*Foretold :* Avatars, signatures, and wallpapers (ACTIVE)

*No ripping my artwork! Seriously don't rip people's work and take credit for it *

The Banned List
1) Pure Sappin - Reason: Posting his/her request everywhere around the request and giveaway section.

*We are NOT LOOKING FOR STAFF! DON'T ASK US!*​


----------



## Raizen (Sep 16, 2007)

*PLEASE READ REQUESTERS AND WORKERS!*

Here is a list of things this shop can and cannot do:

*What We CAN Do:*
-cropping
-resizing
-adding borders
-banner making (FC banners/other banners for NF ONLY)
-avatar making
-signature making
-transparency
-slide show gifs
-animated gifs 
-Manga colorings (THEY MUST BE HQ OR MQ!)
-Animated text/regular text
-Wallpapers *NEW!*

*What We CAN'T Do:*
-Coloring (other than manga coloring)
-Drawing
-Re-making images

*Types of Borders*
-triple lined border
-dotted border
-rounded border
-plain border

*Rules for Workers*
1) You MUST claim the requests you will do.
2) Don't do a request if a worker already claimed it!
3) Don't claim too many requests, be fair.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 16, 2007)

I`ll make a request since it seems like business is slow



Stock: 
Size: 400x123
Colors: Green,white
Effects: Can u make the text sparkle like diamonds? if not then its ok.
Other: Text should say "Advanced Placement" NOT IN A PLAN FONT


----------



## Raizen (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll get right on it. Please off your signature though. And I can't do sparkle text, sorry about that


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry i forgot. Its OK. Now that i think about it, Sparkle text sounds ghey. 
Take your time.


----------



## Dre (Sep 16, 2007)

Senior member size avy with a black border.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope this is okay. If not just let me know. If you use I only want rep since I didn't make the picture.

@Rasassination, I still haven't started yours yet because I'm a little busy. I only did Dre's because it was a lot easier.


----------



## Dre (Sep 16, 2007)

*is there any way you could get like half of her body in the avy? If not ill just use that one.*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 16, 2007)

If I do try to do that, the avatar will not be 150x150. But if you still want me to do it I will


----------



## Dre (Sep 16, 2007)

*yeah sure i wanna see how it turns out.*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the best I could do. It's hard to resize ig pictures and still make them look good


----------



## Dre (Sep 16, 2007)

*its cool, the first one you did is the one im going to use.*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Sorry i forgot. Its OK. Now that i think about it, Sparkle text sounds ghey.
> Take your time.



Hey Rass, sorry your request hasn't been done yet. I've been really busy .

It'll get done by the 19th for sure.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 18, 2007)

Is the 19th like tommarow? xd
Its ok i can wait.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 18, 2007)

Give this borders brah.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

Is this good?

Hold on I just noticed that spot. I'll fix it.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you?...

Make the backround white.
Change the border to how my gir one is.
And resize it so its the same as the gir one also.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wondering, I saw an animation on your album... do you make animations?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Pajamas I didn't get to finish your request because my router got messed up.

@SU, the animation I got from Alkemizt from a long time ago. I asked him if I could use it and he said yes.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Is this good?
> 
> Hold on I just noticed that spot. I'll fix it.



i dont see anything at all....


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> i dont see anything at all....



There's a spot in there. 

@your sig's on. Your request should also be done by today.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2007)

>_< xD oh ok. I thought that  image i couldnt see was mine.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

^Turn off your sig


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey thanks for the other avvy ;P She said thanks also.

Can you make me one?

Resize this to make it look bigger?Not sure which size >___< but just try a few sizes that look good.And add the same border as the gir one.Thanks ^_^


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Only rep needed. Credit is not necessary at all.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

Yo, can I help you out here with Avvy's?


*Spoiler*: _my work_


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Why not? Sure you can work here  Do you do sigs too? Because if you do, can you make Rasassination's requests cause I'm really busy right now :sweat


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

I can try....But I don't think hes gonna like it...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

If you think your outcome doesn't look good after you're done I'll try to squeeze it in tomorrow.
@Sigs on.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Only rep needed. Credit is not necessary at all.


Thanks  I'll rep you when I can...


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I`ll make a request since it seems like business is slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Credit,rep. (only if you like it that is...) sorry for the white stuff around him... I ain't very good with sigs... I'm only really good with avyy's.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Give this borders brah.





Credit,rep. doesn't matter if its me or Renshi/Lin.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Credit,rep. (only if you like it that is...) sorry for the white stuff around him... I ain't very good with sigs... I'm only really good with avyy's.



No offense but thats really bad, sorry. U didnt really do a good job of rendering it


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 19, 2007)

No offecnce, but Uchiha, what method could you have used to get such a terrible outcome?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

Told you... 

sigs guys sigs...remove them...


----------



## zcstover the ruler of all (Sep 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Click the image to visit my Photobucket album
> 
> The transparent and captain falcon work is not mine. It is made by Saito and ghostalexc
> I don't do transparency requests. Head over to Tousen's shop for transparency.
> ...


 i am a kakashi i have a idea


----------



## Raizen (Sep 20, 2007)

zcstover the ruler of all said:


> i am a kakashi i have a idea



Wtf?

@Rass I'll do you request


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

i would like a sig 

background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
(post a few if ya can)

top left corner text: B L U N TXXX
middle left between top left corner and bottom left corner: Death Pkerz
bottom left below middlerifter

if u can do that i woudl appreciate it


wil rep u


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 20, 2007)

zcstover the ruler of all said:


> i am a kakashi i have a idea




Someone needs to tell a mod/admin to delete that useless post. BTW, I can remove backgrounds. I do it all the time on the forums.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 20, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> i would like a sig
> 
> background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
> (post a few if ya can)
> ...



Read the rules. You have to give me a stock.

@Is this okay Rass?



If not I'll fix it. I don't go well with green and white together :/


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 20, 2007)

That`ll do.
I`ll rep u.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 20, 2007)

@Signature's on Rasassination.

I'm not doing your requests PureSappin since you've posted it *everywhere* 

@Pajamas, turn off the signature.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 20, 2007)

Yo just made this sig. Do you think its good...?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks cool, but you should try to blend it more. And you should've picked an orangish render like Ichigo or Naruto so it'd match more. The text could also be better.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol I'm good at making fire backgrounds like that one. And can you do me a favor? find me a tut for good blending with paint.NET and I'll +rep. And I suck very bad with text's cause I can't find ANY cool ones. DaFont.com doesn't really support me much.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

You should  for free or get Photoshop.

Photoshop 7.0 is here.
Then view this video to get Photoshop CS3.

I hope this helps. But if you're unsure about photoshop just use GIMP since it's completely free, not illegal, and 100% safe.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks buddy! I'll do that later. Gotta go to school~~ piece.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Here in Canada it's a P.A. day  

@Does anyone want a signature?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

Is Gimp any good? I use photoshop but I hear their both good.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

GIMP is a pretty good program. I find it to be better than PaintShopPro. But Photoshop beats them all like always 

Just asking, how do you know the Photoshop you download isn't a virus? Because  I really want to get it.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm on a trial right now. >.> 

But I have friends, (no names mentioned), that have downloaded it with no virus.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you know where to download the free full version with no viruses?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

No, not really. I couldn't post it anyway, the mods will delete it.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

You could always pm it to me.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

That I could, if I knew where to find said download.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 21, 2007)

I have two sig requests! (hope you don't mind. 8D)

#1:

Stock: 
Size: 400 x 150
Colors: Don't mind. <3
Effects: Don't mind. x3
Other: Text:

Unaligned(top left)
An incredibly huge Ecchi(bottom left)

#2:

Stock: 
Size: 400 x 150
Colors: Don't mind. <3
Effects: Don't mind. x3
Other: Text:

Shinjuu(Top center)
Hohleeh Shitoleeh. D: (Bottom right)


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

My GIMP is being stupid today, so I'll have your request done tomorrow


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks. =D


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

I can try....


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't mind if you try. I'm gonna give my GIMP another try to see if it works this time.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Yo, do you still want the bottom left text? if you do then the whole pic is gonna be bad. If I put it in the middle the bottom left text is still gonna touch the pic unless you want it to be size 12?



If you like it, credit,rep.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks pretty good except for the cutting part.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Let him make a comment..he might like it as I do.. o.o brb i need to 
+rep wisher guy for the avvy. And i made that white thing to make the text blue... BTW... Do you want the white background in your avatar removed? its gonna be free..no +rep no nothing. ^^


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Thx. I'll use it


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm getting kinda good with photoshop 7.0  Now I'll be in active in the shop til' i get 1,000 today! 50 more posts!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

Sasuke what method do you use to Cut? Prehaps I could give you some tips.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad to see it's working for you. You should upgrade it to CS3 sometime so it's even better.

@My GIMP's working now 

Version 1


Version 2


If you use you must rep, credit, and re-host is a must for sure.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't decide which I like more! 

Seriously. D:

I'll use both. x3 (First one goes to my e-mail sig! 8D)

+rep. <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 21, 2007)

Aw, Lincoln, I gave you some +Rep in the Anti-Avocado FC, so I have to spread it around. >_>


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

You can rep me whenever you can Unaligned as long as i get it, it's okay


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

my latest sig:



We~~~!!~!~!~!~ someone +repped me for my bad sigs!! i guess I can make sigs now!!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Sasuke what method do you use to Cut? Prehaps I could give you some tips.



damn double post!! >_<

I just started using photoshop CS3.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

I see. thats what I have. It's nice isn't it? :3


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm still kinda learning tho. my sigs are still hell bad compered to others. =/.

BTW, I just read a tut for cutting. and i got it! BTW, this is kinda spamming so I'll stop.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 21, 2007)

Sig rep, from me. =D -waves-


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Please turn off your sig.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry. D:

Forgot.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

@Unaligned, your second stock is way too big for me to work with. Could you provide me with a smaller stock please?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Lol, I'll do it. I figured out how to makeit smaller and its still gonna be the same shape..


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

I could resize it, but if I do the quality won't be as great. That's the only problem.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope, I guess that technique didn't help...And it took me bout 20min to remove half of the background...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Right now I'm downloading that Ohotoshop 7.0. Damn it takes so fucking long, I'm only at 17% done


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought you used photoshop this whole time..? O_o;;


----------



## afire007 (Sep 22, 2007)

want me to do that samurai champloo one? if that oaky with you guys?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Uh...sure why not.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> I thought you used photoshop this whole time..? O_o;;



I never did. I used GIMP this whole time


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright. <3

I'll look for one. =D


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

God, I'm bored like hell...gimme a request or something..


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Sasuke. Since your bored how about making a practice sig? Make me a random signature lol


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

That'll still cost a rep!


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 22, 2007)

WITH HIDAN! xD


----------



## Luigi (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you make this into a banner please!

*Stock:*


*Size:* Whatever size that makes it look best. Just make it smaller please.
*
Text:* Ichiraku Ramen Bar FC

Thanks in advance! Cred + Rep will be given.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Gots yous. =]


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Off your signature sasuke. And lol I don't really want a sig


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

If you want anything eddited to it, just say so. Credit, and +rep.


----------



## Luigi (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow thanks!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Sasuke, you spelt ramen wrong


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

aww crap...  son gohan..do you want me to fix it? I can't believe people are saying "wow" to my ass looking sigs...o.o


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you want me to it Sasuke?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure...o_o...I have no idea how to do it...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Rep + cred needed if you use.


If you need anything to be fixed just let me know Son Gohan


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

I know I saw that font somewhere..!!!! sweet background! I think it needs more blending...o.o;;


----------



## afire007 (Sep 22, 2007)

that is from dafont.com its in teh top 100 favorites.  In case u wanted to know


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

afire007 said:


> that is from dafont.com its in teh top 100 favorites.  In case u wanted to know



Yeah that's where I got it . It's a nice font 

@I'll blend the banner more.

This should be enough blending.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

ohhh yaa! thats the destruction font isn't it? sig! sig! sig alert!

Lol, you blended the whole pic. You were only upposed to blend nauto ..you should save the layers.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Yep it is Sasuke. I get all my fonts from Dafont.com, you should get some nice ones there from the top 100 too. It'll make yours sigs way better


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Lincon do you need anymore workers?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Hey Lincon do you need anymore workers?



Yeah, just one more. If you want to work in my shop you can.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

He needs to show his work first


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

That Ramen sig needs alot more blending. Naruto has some white speckles around him.... =/

I love the picture though =)


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

I already saw his work. It's pretty good 



Daxas said:


> That Ramen sig needs alot more blending. Naruto has some white speckles around him.... =/
> 
> I love the picture though =)


Your sig's on. And I'm too lazy to spend over 20 minutes cutting it out perfectly :sweat


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Daxas said:


> That Ramen sig needs alot more blending. Naruto has some white speckles around him.... =/
> 
> I love the picture though =)




Mine or lins? 

heress mine:


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

You need workers! I would apply, but i have like 30 posts. Just letting you know that i love making sigs for fun =).

Maybe when i get more reputaion on NF i can apply?

If you look at my current sig, it has come a long way from my "Honest opinions' Thread =).

:EDIT:

Sorry =X I will shut off my sig in later posts 

Sorry Sorry Sorry. I even read the first page


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I mostly do avys, but I can do tranparencys easy, and some sig making I guess. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

You can be a good worker, but lin said only 2 thats me and ~M~...o.o

i don't get why people do such hard borders...o.o


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Well I mostly do avys, but I can do tranparencys easy, and some sig making I guess.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Your 'effortless' sig is wierd. The background doesn't match the stock, and there is no blending whatsoever =/

@Sasuke-Uchiha

Aww  Well, keep up the good work guys. Once i get enough posts i could submit a request =D)


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

I know. It was just something I found in my file, to lazy to do much searching.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Turn off all your sig...-_-;;


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Your blending could be better M. But your sigs are pretty good since you use Photoshop, so I'll let you in.

@Sorry Daxas, but I think I'll have too many workers if i include you. Sorry man


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, why do i keep forgetting to shut off the sig 

You can slap me 5 times for that. Absoluteley sorry =/

@M

Heh, so you just grabbed a few files out of your computer. I see. I like the stock on 'effortless' though, try making a better sig with it =). Green&blue=cool =)


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm getting pretty good with photoshop...o.o;; and blending..o.o.

Daxas, I have a suggestion for you, make a work shop and be the owner. =]


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

That's why I make avy's easier, faster. I am also very good at cutting. :3


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

I make pretty good avvy's too. =]. but you do need some blending on avvys too you know, unless you do it my style and make the stock cover the whole thing.


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

If i opened a shop, no one would go to it. Plus, i don't have enough experience at NF. When most of my sigs are really good, i might think about it. Right now, i think my only GOOD sig that i have made is my current one.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess your right Ghost gets all the customers!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

^Most of Ghost's customers spam in there. Why do you think it has like 19 pages?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

We do the same thing here..o-o


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> We do the same thing here..o-o



That's why should stop. From now on, no more spam.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

Just made this:  

Besides text any tips?


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

The stock is awesome and the blending is good. I would work on the BG, it looks a little boring.

:EDIT:

OMG MY SIG I think i should like... not post in here anymore...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

It needs a better brushed background because it looks a bit boring M.

How does this look?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Version 1


Version 2


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 22, 2007)

I got a new avy. 8D

-still lookin' for a new pic-


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

Daxas, edit your posts, go advanced, and you can turn off your sig.  

Anywya, I kind of like the simplicity to my sig, but Imma add a border and hopefully some spice.


----------



## Daxas (Sep 22, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> It needs a better brushed background because it looks a bit boring M.
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> ...




@M

I got rid of all my sigs in this thread =) thanks for the tip XD

That looks really cool. The stock isn't blended to the bg though. I don't care thought, because it looks good evern without blending. How do you always get those bubbly graphics on your sigs? Is it a c4d?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Daxas said:


> That looks really cool. The stock isn't blended to the bg though. I don't care thought, because it looks good evern without blending. How do you always get those bubbly graphics on your sigs? Is it a c4d?


The bubbles is an effect you can only get in GIMP. I used the sparks brush that's a default brush which comes with GIMP, then used the displace filter. And I did blend it lol.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha #1 (Sep 22, 2007)

bubbles are so cool i love them


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

M: needs a border and the blending is excellent but the background is a bit boring...:/


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

I added a border, a few slight pin strokes, and some daint text. It's in the giveaway thread. 

Anyway......Man. No one with requests?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe if you all put it in our signatures like I did, we'll get more customers.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Latest work:


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Sasuke, you should really get some brushes and go for a different style. Yours looks boring.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

Sasuke, all your work seems to have the same style. Try a few tuts, I did I few, and I'm getting better. :3 

Off topic, I added the link in my sig.  With a typo I gotta fix.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 22, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> It needs a better brushed background because it looks a bit boring M.
> 
> How does this look?
> 
> ...



its looks awsome.  However the sig looks great but you can paly around with the text a little more.  

I decided to take your sig if u dont mind, and alter the text a little...



this is basic type text editing just something to match the bg a little more, you can do this with the text your using as well...

Or 

You can choose to do something a little more fun like this:

Changing the color of the text and just simply free transoforming it around the character chan also look awsome.  You can even use the free transform to wrap the text around his arm which would look awsome!!!

you can even do something like this with your name jsut by simply going to options and overlaying the font on his face:


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

^That second one contrasts too much IMO.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 22, 2007)

true, but im not goin crazy with effects on a sig that i didnt even make.

and sometimes contrast can look good!  i think this post needs a gar!!!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

^The first version with your text looks good. The second one just looks really bad.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 22, 2007)

if you rap the text around his elbow or somewhere around his body it might look good, maybe change the text colors around.  Well whatever goes with the flow...

or since youa lready know hwo to apply gradients to texts you can end up with soemthing liek this


making it fade out into the sand or whatever.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

New brush!


----------



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2007)

Resize for a senior avvy and add borders.This for for loki but ill rep ya.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Here ya go Pajamas. And please off your sig too.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

This one is less distorted, but rep whoever.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry about the border, my photoshop keeps freezing.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Pajams you owe me a rep from last time!  go to page 1 or 2.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Pajams you owe me a rep from last time!  go to page 1 or 2.


Lincoln made me the one I wanted  .


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Actually Sasuke, I just checked and Pajamas doesn't owe you rep


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Lincoln made me the one I wanted  .



Oh,sorry.


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 22, 2007)

hey do you guys do animations?


----------



## afire007 (Sep 22, 2007)

UNaligned your request is completed:



tell me if you want any changes, and rep + cred are always appreciated 

PS: i can change the text around if you want i think i did a shitty job on it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 22, 2007)

It's so pretty! O_O -doesn't know how to use emoticons- xD

+Rep and cred!

And I will eventually rep Lincoln, too! 8D


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Renshi put this in the main page:


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty. =D

Turn off your sig. xD

God, I've always wanted to say that. owo


----------



## Kyo (Sep 23, 2007)

1st:

Signature

Stock:
Size:The same size as your sasuke signature size
Colors... red and black background
Effectsan you just give a demonic effect to it?
Otheron't worry about the background of that picture, you can cut that off. Can you just have the picture of the guy? Also can I have the word, Jin, in there? Just place it where you think it'll look the best. Thx!

Ill give you reps for it

This is going to be a signature.

2nd: 

Avatar

Oh man..., I always wanted to know how many reps I can give>_>

ANyway, Can I have an avatar as well? Ill give another rep if I can. If its a failed rep, just spam me for a long time and Ill give you your rep when I can.

Stock:
Size:Avatar size!
Colors:Background colour ...evil colours. Just choose whatever seems to work.
Effectsan you guys do the kinda old TV effect? If you can't, then just make it look evil!^^
Other: Just leave the picture as it is and put in the background plz!^^

This will= reps!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Got you buddy! Uh...sorry buddy but the avvy stcok is cracked..O_O;;


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Done:

Style 1:


Style 2:


Style 3:


Credit,rep if you use any of them.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 23, 2007)

Good job, Sasu. =D I like the 1st one. x3


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Renshi put this in the main page:



Okay then


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Latest work! best work!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Make a thread in the graphic studio and post all your sigs there  More people will rate them that way too. And what are you using now to make sigs Sasuke?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

PS CS3....o.o didn't I tell you that already?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol I forgot  

Anyways, you want me to help you learn how to get nice brushed backgrounds for your sigs?


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 23, 2007)

Where do you download photoshop? 8D

*random question*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Just so we don't start anymore spam can we please deal all non-request posts through PM please. I'd really appreciate it


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 23, 2007)

Avatar Set
~~~~~~
Stock:
Size:125x125
Colors:umm not quite sure, maybe blue or purple
Effects:Also so you maybe this picture at the bottom right corner?


Comments: could you maybe give me some varivation of color? cuz im not sure about the color lol. of couse you will get credit and rep


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 23, 2007)

A'ight. x3
I'll still be at this board, though.

Reeaaddiinngg yyoouurr mmiinnddss......


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

got you bub!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Done:



Credit,rep.




Lincoln said:


> Lol I forgot
> 
> Anyways, you want me to help you learn how to get nice brushed backgrounds for your sigs?



I did get some for gimp but I have NO Idea what I'm supposed to do with them....I'll rep you if you PM me some tutorial with gimp. 

Ren edit my status on the main page!  I do sigs,avvy,remove backgrounds!


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks sasuke


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Please off your signature CrimsonWolf. And Sasuke I'll give you one of my own tuts for GIMP.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

yes!!!!!!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasuke, for GIMP tutorials you can see my smudge tutorial or Viet's GIMP signature tutorial.

@^Above posters, please off your signatures.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

No more requests?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Sasuke, look at the last posts of this.
This thread


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Bumping this shop. People please request here. I'm online right now so your request will be done really quick.

I really need some customers


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, lets go work at Ghosts shop. =]


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

Off your sig. And if we work in Ghost's shop, what about this shop?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Ask an Admin to delete it...o.o


----------



## Raizen (Sep 23, 2007)

lol your sig's on agaian. And I like working in a shop that I own rather than work in someone else's. But if you wanna go, that's okay with me.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I don't think he'll let me in.....o.o


----------



## Kyo (Sep 24, 2007)

XKyubbi said:


> 1st:
> 
> Signature
> 
> ...



Um...since the image is screwed for the avatar, heres another link:


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

I made you a better sig.



And its a bit hard to make an avvy with that thing but I'll try.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

Avvy:


----------



## Kyo (Sep 25, 2007)

Man that sig is way better! Thx!
Can you put the Kyubbi in the middle and give it an eviler background?

Ill just give you repa for my avatar now.

EDIT: Wait g2g give some rep to other ppl first


----------



## Raizen (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys please off your signatures.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Sep 25, 2007)

your getting better sasuke but not as good as me lol


----------



## Shmee (Sep 25, 2007)

anbu avy request


i would like blade written across the middle
cred and rep will be given


----------



## Raizen (Sep 25, 2007)

You posted this request at Ghost's shop. Why are you posting it here too ?


----------



## Shmee (Sep 25, 2007)

that was a sig, this is an avy.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol sorry about that. I'll see if I have time to do your request.


----------



## Shmee (Sep 25, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Kagure said:


> your getting better sasuke but not as good as me lol



Lol all tuts.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 25, 2007)

Just clarifying, do you want a banner, or a cut out of the picture?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Again man, wrong place...-_-''


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Got you. BTW, I'm gonna move in about a day, I'll be using my leptop, that leptop doesn't have gimp,photoshop. This is my last request day!


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2007)

ahh shoot... just in time then huh, lucky me. lol


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Credit,rep.





Sorry. Lin will do the avvy for ya. I don't have a lot of time. Cya guys tomorrow.


----------



## Kyo (Sep 26, 2007)

XKyubbi said:


> Man that sig is way better! Thx!
> Can you put the Kyubbi in the middle and give it an eviler background?
> 
> Ill just give you repa for my avatar now.
> ...




Um....I asked before but can some complete the avatar I requested?


----------



## Shade Jinketsu (Sep 28, 2007)

If your still doing sigs, I would like to request one.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

You should go to Ghosts shop, Lin is really inactive and I don't have my computer.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 28, 2007)

Shade doesn't even have 50 posts. He can't request here or at Ghost's shop. And I'm really busy right now. Sorry guys


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

And Kyuubi, your stock isn't clear enough for me to work with.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 29, 2007)

*Type:*Avy
*Image:*

*Size:*Your choice.
*Other:*Can you only put chibi Goku on the Nimbus Cloud in the avy. Thanks!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Dude,Dude,dude. There so many renders in that stock, which one do you need?


----------



## Cecil (Sep 29, 2007)

All I want is chibi Goku(the one on the cloud) in the avy.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

I got Kakarot's request. I'm gonna start it now.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Yo, Lin. I found some pretty awesome animation tuts for gimp. like rain and watery reflect..I tryid it out at my firends house and the result was awesome.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

Show me the result then 

@Kakarot your request will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

k.






examples:


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't really like water reflection effects much, but the rain looks good. And I've already seen the rain tutorial before, I just never tried it yet.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Than try it out with Kakarots sig!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

@Kakarot, your stock is too big for an avatar. Unless you're a senior member but you're not. So I made you a signature instead.





I hope you like them


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

And how can you be so sure its for him...? 

And the sig needs allot more blending...o.o


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> And how can you be so sure its for him...?
> 
> And the sig needs allot more blending...o.o



I already blended it as much as possible. If I blended it anymore it start to look really bad.

And I'm gonna add a new rule saying that all avatars/signatures can only be used on this forum. And if it's for his friend I'll just remake it.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Heres an example of my work:



I just did it ones and got it perfect!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

The brushes are overused in the background. Get some really nice brushes. And get better quality renders too.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

Got new:


*Spoiler*: __ 













It takes 1 and a half minute to add the rain...its REALLY simple to add it..


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 30, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Got new:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


kakashi no rain is probly your best


----------



## Cecil (Sep 30, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> @Kakarot, your stock is too big for an avatar. Unless you're a senior member but you're not. So I made you a signature instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks, I guess I'll get that avy when I'm a senior!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 2, 2007)

Bumping


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone stopped going to this shop, everyone is going to ghosts.........................................................


----------



## Raizen (Oct 2, 2007)

Off your signature Sasuke.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

Lin how about a sig battle?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 2, 2007)

Eh sure why not.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

PM me your entry when your done.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you gonna make a thread for people to vote?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, this is gonna be my entry:


----------



## Raizen (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's my entry


----------



## afire007 (Oct 4, 2007)

ill say sasuke uchihas because he used a nice color scheme for it, and the design is pretty good, and it strays away form the normal one px border crap.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Is it possible to get this image to be able to upload? Dobe  made it for me today but it will not allow me to upload to forum avatar it says file size problem.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 4, 2007)

Size too big.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Lincoln, have you ever thought of opening a seasonal/holiday shop.

You know like a shop thats specifically makes holiday related stuff (like Halloween, or Christmas banners, sigs & ect.)

I Just thought that would be a cool Idea.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 5, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Hey Lincoln, have you ever thought of opening a seasonal/holiday shop.
> 
> You know like a shop thats specifically makes holiday related stuff (like Halloween, or Christmas banners, sigs & ect.)
> 
> I Just thought that would be a cool Idea.



I was thinking of something like that. I'd just give this shop the theme for that holiday. For example when it's Halloween I'll put something scary on the front page.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for the double-post guys. I took some thought into what Naledge said and I've decided to make a Thanksgiving theme for the front page (For Canadians it's almost Thanksgiiving )


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the triple post. Just bumping this. And guys if you request a sig/avy now it'll get done way faster


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm making the Lincoln vs -=sasuke uchiha=- thread now.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Why'd you change your entry?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Cause I used the gaara one for the other entry.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Cause I used the gaara one for the other entry.



Oh okay. Btw want me to give you a tut to make a nice signature with c4ds?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Sure but most of your sigs are monotone...anyway why not.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello guys!

Avy request here

Stock:
Size: Senior member avatar
Colors: blue, black, white
Effects: I don't know... you choose what to be, I'm not that good with photoshop
Other: Add on it "He's mine"


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll do it unless Sasuke's doing it 

Okay it's done. GIMP doesn't allow apostrophes so I put "He Is Mine". If you need anything else just let me know


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I'll do it unless Sasuke's doing it
> 
> Okay it's done. GIMP doesn't allow apostrophes so I put "He Is Mine". If you need anything else just let me know



mmm... no, I just put the apostrophes for you to see what to write 
Well I'd like the writing to be more visible, and add a !!! too please


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> mmm... no, I just put the apostrophes for you to see what to write
> Well I'd like the writing to be more visible, and add a !!! too please



Lol I'll have a to make a whole new avatar then


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but I just got your request finished.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Lincoln, ammm... I would have aked you something else but maybe not, because you'll probably kill me . Want me to ask?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Thanks Lincoln, ammm... I would have aked you something else but maybe not, because you'll probably kill me . Want me to ask?



If it's something else for the avy I won't get mad  Just tell me lol.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Please don't hate me! I'm just a poor human being .

well add the brown haired guy from this pic too


and write they are mine .

I want the pics to appear like this in this avy

*Spoiler*: __ 



 click on the pic (sorry for the stupid example pic, but I'm not good at explaining things, I'm not a native english speaker )




Now tell me you don't hate me, please


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't hate you Gaara27. But do you want it on a new avatar or with Ichigo? And your request will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


>


I know 
And I'm not even that Ichitard


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I don't hate you Gaara27. But do you want it on a new avatar or with Ichigo? And your request will be done tomorrow.




You mean today by me


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I don't hate you Gaara27. But do you want it on a new avatar or with Ichigo? And your request will be done tomorrow.



in the same avatar with Ichigo, and in the end, the writing . No problem, I can wait for tomorrow 

Thankey Lincoln for not hating me


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> You mean today by me



Lol off your signature. You can do Gaara's request then


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 6, 2007)

You mean the two mereged together?  

And new text?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks,PB. I was bout to ask the same thing.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Next I want a banner 
Can anyone here make something like this?
[img=http://www.freeimagehost.ro/thumbs/image-wjjnmiydm2.gif]

Or I'm not allowed to ask again


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 6, 2007)

I think he wants a gif..........


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Next I want a banner
> Can anyone here make something like this?
> [img=http://www.freeimagehost.ro/thumbs/image-wjjnmiydm2.gif]
> 
> Or I'm not allowed to ask again



Just this last one. Then you can't request again. And I don't make gifs. But PB or Sasuke might.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 6, 2007)

Nope. Sorry. Perhaps one of the gif shops?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

No gifs, sorry. Go read the rules >_< 1 request per person per week. >_<;;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

ahhh... maybe another time then .
But I began to like posting here


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> ahhh... maybe another time then .
> But I began to like posting here



We don't do gifs here unfortunately. We only do transparencies, avatars, and signatures. Try Goku's shop.
@Credit+rep for the avatar please.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 7, 2007)

Bumping this


----------



## Shmee (Oct 7, 2007)

forget that anbu avy lincoln, if u were doing it. i need a ladies man avy

*Spoiler*: __ 







an avy of just his head,
rep and cred will be given. thx


----------



## Raizen (Oct 7, 2007)

Blade said:


> forget that anbu avy lincoln, if u were doing it. i need a ladies man avy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go sleep now. So your avatar might be done tomorrow, or on Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 8, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> No gifs, sorry. Go read the rules >_< 1 request per person per week. >_<;;



Now is monday .


----------



## Raizen (Oct 8, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Now is monday .



Okay you can request now. But no gifs  and turn off your signature.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you resize this to 150x150?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 8, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Can you resize this to 150x150?



Please off your signature and here you go.


Only rep is needed.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 8, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Okay you can request now. But no gifs  and turn off your signature.



Yeah, sorry, I always forget about turning off my signature . Well I was wondering about... the avy that Sasuke Uchiha told me he'll make .... It's not actually another request, is about that avy


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Gaara27 talk to Sasuke about since he said he'd do it. Give him a pm. And Blade I'm so freaking sorry I haven't done your request yet  I'll get it done by Monday tops.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm requesting an avatar
Stock:
Size: 150x150
Colors: Violet and Red
Effects: (to your discretion)
Other:


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Blade, your stock is too pixelated for me to work with. Please change it. And Kamina Prinny I'll get right to it


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope this is good enough for your likings Kamina Prinny 


Let me know if you need any fixes/changes.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 13, 2007)

As a just in case thing, could I also have the original in that size?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> As a just in case thing, could I also have the original in that size?



Here's the orginal

Cred+rep please if you use


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

If people request today their request will be done a lot quicker than usual


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Oct 14, 2007)

can you please make me a sig? if so, then here's the info you need. If I'm missing anything, please tell me!

stock:


Size:320x240
text: SasuSaku(Can you make Sasu a navy blue and Saku a pinkish color?)
subtext:A fight for love
Text effect: shine or glitter, either one works
Picture effect: Shine

If I'm missing anything, please tell me!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 14, 2007)

What do you mean shine or gliter?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

kawaiiblossom94 said:


> can you please make me a sig? if so, then here's the info you need. If I'm missing anything, please tell me!
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


Please turn of your sig and I can't do the shine part sorry


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Oct 14, 2007)

umm...ok, then just cancel the effect please.
sig off.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

Sigs on again and I'm working on your request right now


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 14, 2007)

Sigs. 

Anyway I don't know what you want.....Maybe Sasuke can do your request if he comes on...Never mind


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol I didn't off my sig


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Oct 14, 2007)

oh yeah, and Alphonse, this is what I meant by glitter:


and this is shine..:
even fukken theo walcott has been initiated! 

just for future reference.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah..That's what I thought...Sadly I am incapable of gifs though...

But Lincoln's on it.


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Oct 14, 2007)

ok...yay! ^-^


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't do that shine or glitter because I never learned how to do that yet


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Oct 14, 2007)

omg, thank you so much! i love it!!
+reps and i'll give full credit to you!!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

kawaiiblossom94 said:


> omg, thank you so much! i love it!!
> +reps and i'll give full credit to you!!



Thanks kawaii


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 14, 2007)

ava and sig request

pic - 

ava - size = 150/150
text = none
background = anything u like

sig - size = normal
text = basye
background = same as ava 

thank u


----------



## Raizen (Oct 15, 2007)

basye said:


> ava and sig request
> 
> pic -
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 15, 2007)

sry but I asked for no text on avatar


----------



## Raizen (Oct 16, 2007)

basye said:


> sry but I asked for no text on avatar



Oh lol sorry, I'll fix it then.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's your avatar basye


----------



## King (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Lincoln.

Stock: 

Size: 150 X 150
Colors: None
Effects: Can you please add a border around it?
Other:None


----------



## Raizen (Oct 19, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Hey Lincoln.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## King (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 25, 2007)

Bumping


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 25, 2007)

lol i would be can't lol that bored


----------



## Raizen (Oct 26, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> lol i would be can't lol that bored



GTFO


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 27, 2007)

Can anyone tidy up this picture into a Sig and Avvy set please?



EDIT - Forget it, I went ahead and made my own.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 27, 2007)

Could someone please make this into an avy please???

Edit: 125 x 125 please.


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a request please 
I would like the background to be removed the image to be transparent please.
The end image should have only suigetsu sitting on the rock along with his sword. Thanks for your time sir/miss

Heres the picture---->> 

Thanks a lot sir/miss again


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 27, 2007)

*Stock:*

*Avi and sig:*




*Size: as large as possible for both....*

*Other: On avi: only head shots of Team 7, cycling through each other. On sig: Starting with the top of Kakashi's hair to the end of the scroll.....cut out the Naruto logo for both, as i don't want it in there, please!*


----------



## Cecil (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a request!

*
Type:* Avy

*Stock:*


*Size:* You choose

*Other:* I want Luffy to be in the avy please.


*Type:* Sig

*Stock:*


*Size:* You choose


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 28, 2007)

*PM me when it's done!*


----------



## Raizen (Oct 31, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *PM me when it's done!*



Your stock isnpot a great quality, give me a better stock.
@Kakarot I'll get on it.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2007)

Here:



For avi: Cycle through all the people in the picture.
For Sig: Have each team member from the waist up.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 1, 2007)

Here you go Shin Kakashi Han:




Rep+credit please


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 1, 2007)

*can you make it look less engraved, and less shiny?*


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 1, 2007)

Berri-chan said:


> Could someone please make this into an avy please???
> 
> Edit: 125 x 125 please.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 1, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *can you make it look less engraved, and less shiny?*



Check back tomorrow and it should be done.

@Alphonse, you gotta help me out man


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2007)

*K, thanks!*


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 2, 2007)

*Text:* The Great Shinigami

*Size:* 400 X 100

*Stock:* 


Just the bottom half please.



Just the head of Ichigo and the mask.


Thank You!!!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the order I'm going to do this in:

First - Shin Kakashi Han
Second - Straw Hat Luffy
Third - Inner-Kyuubi

And I'd be glad if someone would lend me a hand here 
EDIT: Here you go Shin Kakashi Han:




Ne Order:
First - Straw Hat Luffy
Second - Inner-Kyuubi


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2007)

Broly I'm trying but there is so much.  

And I gotta work on fob.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> Broly I'm trying but there is so much.
> 
> And I gotta work on fob.



I like totally quit on fob, and where the hell is -=Sasuke Uchiha=-?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2007)

Inactive?.........


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2007)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> *Text:* The Great Shinigami
> 
> *Size:* 400 X 100
> 
> ...


What exactly do you want a crop or a sig/avy? 


ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please
> I would like the background to be removed the image to be transparent please.
> The end image should have only suigetsu sitting on the rock along with his sword. Thanks for your time sir/miss
> 
> ...


Edit: Sorry, my gimp is messing up.. I'll have to do it later...


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like a signature please.  

I just don't want to waste space with the stuff other than Ichigo's head.  Also I don't really like the top part of the first stock so I wish to do away with it in the sig.

thanks for asking.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *K, thanks!*



Remember to rep me please.

@Inner-Kyuubi, do you want both stocks in the signature? And please OFF your signature.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, both stocks please. Integrate them in a way that says...AWESOME!!

Please and thank you.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> Yes, both stocks please. Integrate them in a way that says...AWESOME!!
> 
> Please and thank you.


I'll do yours after I finish Straw Hat Luffy's request.


----------



## Sagara (Nov 3, 2007)

Could you please make me a sig of  the third hokage with Nicholas Cage's face? Thanks

Size : Anything that suits you ( Default sig size)

Here's the stock, thanks 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Please off your signature.

This is the order requests will be done in:
First - Straw Hat Luffy
Second - Inner-Kyuubi
Third - Orgocimaru


----------



## Sagara (Nov 3, 2007)

My sig is off already, isit not?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

No, both of your posts have your signature on.


----------



## Sagara (Nov 3, 2007)

My apologies, I'll turn it off now.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Please off your signature in all 3 of your posts.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 6, 2007)

*Okay from now on WHOEVER DOES NOT TURN THEIR SIGNATURE OFF WILL GET A WARNING SAME WITH SPAMMERS  AND DOUBLE-POSTERS (UNLESS YOU HAVE A GOOD REASON. Secondly, DON'T ASK "Is my request done? Did you start on my request?" IF, ANYONE ASKS THAT/private messages me/posts it here, or contacts me in any other way, I WILL NOT DO YOUR REQUEST, NOR ANY OTHER WORKERS! IF YOU ASK CONSTANTLY YOU WILL BE BANNED FROM THE SHOP!* 

You know, I got my own life too, I don't spend my life trying to please people so they have a cool avatar/signature. Sorry to be so mean, but I am getting really bugged with this stuff and one other thing:
*IF YOU FORGOT TO OFF YOUR SIGNATURE, DON'T MAKE ANOTHER POST SAYING: Oopsie, sorry I forgot. IT'S UN-NEEDED SPAM! *


----------



## Sagara (Nov 7, 2007)

Cancel my request please. Thank you


----------



## Raizen (Nov 7, 2007)

^Please off your signature Nicholas Kage. 

*Straw Hat Luffy*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 7, 2007)

*Inner-Kyuubi*
_Without Text_



_With Text_


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the sig!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 8, 2007)

No problem at all


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 8, 2007)

*Avatar Request*

*Link:* THISISYOURLINK. 
*Length:* 3:40 - 3:42
*Size:* 125x125
*Border:* black and white

Can I have a sig with the same link?

*Sig Request*

*Length:* 2:42 - 2:46
*Size:* any size *(A regular one)*
*Border:* black and white
*Text:* Uchiha Itachi

Thanks!!!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 8, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> *Avatar Request*
> 
> *Link:* THISISYOURLINK.
> *Length:* 3:40 - 3:42
> ...



Sorry I can't do gif requests, nor can any of my workers


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh so you can't edit the vid and make an avy and sig.

Aww...Well thanks anyway! ^__^


----------



## Raizen (Nov 8, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Oh so you can't edit the vid and make an avy and sig.
> 
> Aww...Well thanks anyway! ^__^



No I can't, but I can make you a gif slideshow if you want. And please off your signature.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 8, 2007)

Naw, no thanks.

But thanks for asking!


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 9, 2007)

Broly said:


> I like totally quit on fob, and where the hell is -=Sasuke Uchiha=-?



Me moved to other state didn't I tell you that before?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 9, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Me moved to other state didn't I tell you that before?



Lol I forgot :sweat Anyways  you will help out for requests, right?


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 10, 2007)

Me is gonna =].


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 10, 2007)

Stock: [Shinsen-Subs]​_D.Gray-man​_-​_57​_[B45BB570].avi
Size: Normal
Colors: Darker Colors, but around his hand be a bit lighter
Text: General Mustang

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Stock: x
> Size: Normal
> Colors: Darker Colors, but around his hand be a bit lighter
> Text: General Mustang
> ...



Okay I got you. And please off your signature. But what exactly do you want? A signature or an avatar?


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 11, 2007)

Broly said:


> Okay I got you. And please off your signature. But what exactly do you want? A signature or an avatar?



Forgot to say: Avatar please


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Good morning Broly
> I have a request sir...
> Is it possible to make my avatar size 125X125 or maybe 150X150 please because its too small and also theres a dark border on the top and bottom of the animated part
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time sir



Do you want me to remove the black borders and resize the avatar?
@Mustang, it should be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go Mustang:
Version 1:



Version 2:


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay it'll get done later on today cause right now I'm kind of busy.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Thats cool
> hey and can i work in your shop for transparency?? please



Can I please see some of your works?


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmmm I will take a few requests from Tousens request shop and transparent them and host it and show it to you?? Will that help
Or you can give me something to transparent and I will do it.........


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hmmm I will take a few requests from Tousens request shop and transparent them and host it and show it to you?? Will that help
> Or you can give me something to transparent and I will do it.........



Make this transparent than, if it looks good I'll let you into my shop )


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl., this is the best I could do to make it under the filesize limit:


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2007)

ok thanks a lot - i will be using it for something else though 
Hey and your render job I am trying it.......
I thought you will give me something to only remove the white bits out -_-


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ok thanks a lot - i will be using it for something else though
> Hey and your render job I am trying it.......
> I thought you will give me something to only remove the white bits out -_-



I thought you knew how to cut out things on non-white backgrounds


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok here you go 
The best I could do 


Forgot to remove the white bits sorry -_-


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 11, 2007)

Why the there a white background? there should be nothing....

EDIT: NVM!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok here you go
> The best I could do
> 
> 
> Forgot to remove the white bits sorry -_-



You have to save it as png to keep it transparent.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 12, 2007)

It's not bad, though it's kind of choppy in most places. But I guess you can work in my shop then.

Here's your signature and avatar General Mustang:

V1 of Avatar



V2 of Avatar



V1 of Signature



V2 of Signature


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot 
Ill try my best with things to do - i am still learning 
Tousen refused me as a new member


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 12, 2007)

Broly said:


> It's not bad, though it's kind of choppy in most places. But I guess you can work in my shop then.
> 
> Here's your signature and avatar General Mustang:
> 
> ...



Thanks for em


----------



## Raizen (Nov 14, 2007)

Bumping


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you can put me down as very active - I log on everyday here


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

*Requesting Avatar*

*Can i get a avatar of the guy on the right of this picture?* *Please*



*I would like a black border around the avatar kinda like the one i have right now and the same size and the one i have right now. *

*Thanks*

​


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

*Same background i think would be fine since the moon looks pretty nice with his face. Could i get one with Euro in small white print on it and one other with no text the font i don't care much for.
*
*Thanks!*


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Here you go 

version 1 --->  
version 2 ---> 

tell me if you need any more changes


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Could i get a border around the image please? Also could you try to make it in a more square shape i wont care much if it cuts the top of his hair this one seems kinda lighter and a little different then i was imaging it in my head.

Kinda in this shape and same color as the original picture if you can I also like this one still did a pretty good job.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

gimme a few minutes


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ok* Hope it turns out well.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Is this alright??
Or anything else more needed??


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks! Well is it just me but im noticing a thin white line on the right side..? Oh well i like it just the while line is a eye sore now lol.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Ill fix it - give me a second


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Credit - rep - and anything else you like 
Also dont forget to credit the shop too


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks this shop is awesome i recommend it to anyone who needs a good avatar. Also do not be offended if i use a different avatar all of a sudden because i usually switch between 2 avatars and this is my third one.*

*+ Rep*


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 16, 2007)

Euro-Shino please...*TURN YOUR FUCKING SIG OFF!!!!*


----------



## Totitos (Nov 16, 2007)

*Type:* sig

* Stock:

Size: same size like this pic

**Border: *same border like this pic

* Other: *nope and thanks


----------



## Totitos (Nov 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

Totitos said:


> yes



Also, do you just want the picture as it is resized with the border? Or would you like us to make it into a signature the same size and border as your example you provided us with?


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 17, 2007)

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* X
*Size:* Not quite sure. Something decent.
*Colors:* Go crazy. Do your thing, make it look cool. XD
*Text:*Veritas
With a triple border. Black, white, black


----------



## Totitos (Nov 17, 2007)

Broly said:


> Also, do you just want the picture as it is resized with the border? Or *would you like us to make it into a signature the same size and border as your example you provided us with?*



this is what I want


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok totitos have a look at this.......
If you would like any changes more - let me know 

original pic - 

changed pic -


----------



## Totitos (Nov 17, 2007)

thats fucing badass.

great work


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL thats the first sig I ever made and I am happy with the response 
Credit shop and me - rep me - and do anything you feel like - you can dance, sing and anything else


----------



## Totitos (Nov 17, 2007)

I´ll cred you when I use it and thanks again.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> *Type:* Signature
> *Stock:* X
> *Size:* Not quite sure. Something decent.
> *Colors:* Go crazy. Do your thing, make it look cool. XD
> ...



I'll do yours


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, I hope you like it Vyse:



Credit+rep if you/Veritas use it.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey broly from tomorrow onwards I will have the power to make animated avatars..........
> So you can show me as a gif maker in the main page also


Okay, I'm glad you learned how to make gifs  since most people like animated avatars rather than non-animated ones


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2007)

SO now you should say that We can make animated gif's and also slideshow gif's


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> SO now you should say that We can make animated gif's and also slideshow gif's



Yep I fixed it


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

I believe I need a new set. 

Ava= x
Stock:
Size: 125x125
Border: Like my current one. <3
Other: Can you only put Seiji in the avy? (The bottom)

Sig= Same as avy
Stock:
Size: 352x152
Border: Whatever looks best. :3
Text: GLOMP!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> I believe I need a new set.
> 
> Ava= x
> Stock:
> ...



Lol, i'll do this one  I'll be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, Fox-Sama.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Oops, i guess i have finished sooner! If you need any changes just ask! credit and rep

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the avy, but can you put some lighting and effects and stuff on the sig please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok i can do that


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok how's this?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

^I love it! 

Cred+Rep.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool! I tried something new with the gradient tool in photoshop and it got me that


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks really awesome.  I don't know that much about PS because I have Open Canvas. xD


----------



## VZ.Kag (Nov 17, 2007)

guys no offense but try reading some tutorials... it really helped me.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

*Requesting Avatar*

*Example of Border and Size* *( Not Image )*



Could anyone try and make a avatar out of these few images I provide? 







Please try these out for me and make a avatar. I would like show so much appreciation for your efforts because Pandas are my favorite animals and I always wanted a avatar of one.


----------



## fraj (Nov 18, 2007)

OK I will get on with the panda job....... I need time like lets say by tonight I will complete it


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2007)

His face please as 120x120 and black and white border like most avatars.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Vizard said:


> His face please as 120x120 and black and white border like most avatars.



Do you mind if I make the avatar 125x125? And do you mean like a white border then a black border? Also, please off your signature.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2007)

125x125 is ok and yes a white border then black.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay here's your avatar:


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, it's excellent.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Please off your signature.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2007)

Euro: 






Is that what you wanted? I mean did you want a gif?


----------



## fraj (Nov 18, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> Euro:
> 
> 
> Is that what you wanted? I mean did you want a gif?



Who are you??
Are you even employed here??
I started work on his avatar and you just came along and made it.........
Please dont do such things in the future... 
__________________


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Who are you??
> Are you even employed here??
> I started work on his avatar and you just came along and made it.........
> Please dont do such things in the future...
> __________________



Check your pms, and it should explain why he did the request.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Alphonse said:


> Euro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *Thank you so much!* 



ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Who are you??
> Are you even employed here??
> I started work on his avatar and you just came along and made it.........
> Please dont do such things in the future...
> __________________



*No idea whats going on with the shop but I am giving you a pre-thanks because I know you would of made a good avatar.* 


Also does anyone know when I can use bigger avatars? Do I have to apply for it or something?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2007)

I work here.....It was just a while so I did it...It isn't a big deal. 

Anyways your welcome Euro.

Btw: To get a bigger avy you gotta become a senior mem 

Saiyaman


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 18, 2007)

*I may not of been able to get to be Senior Member yet cause I still need 3 months. But the admin was nice enough to let me use the full size of avatar. So I am back saying thanks and also I forgot to give you +rep so there you go.*


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 18, 2007)

*Here's my requests:*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Avi and Sig:*

*Text for both: Death and Strawberry*
*Size: As large as possible for a non senior member*
*Border: Black Hell butterflies around rukia in the avi, white ones for Ichigo.*
*Other: could you make the avi animated?*


----------



## DJDOC (Nov 18, 2007)

Request:
Stock: Link removed
Size: (Avatar)
Colors: (No change)
Effects: (None requested)
Border: (Minimal black line border around it or none.)
Lighting: (No change)
Other: Request portion of the Flash where Ten-Ten is firing that MP5.

Thank you in advance.

EDIT STOCK: "Oh son of a b-b-b-...son of a b-b-b-b...son of a b-b-b-b gun...haha..I bet you thought I was gonna say son of a b-b-b-bitch, didn't ya?

Will that make things easier?  It's from 00:38 - 00:41.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Here's my requests:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do your request.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 18, 2007)

*Thanks Broly! I edited some stuff on it, so check it again when you have time!*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han, I didn't add text to your avatar because the phrase was too long and wouldn't fit on it.





Rep+Credit is needed.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 18, 2007)

*Could you put the text like so: Death and Strawberry*
*And have the stuff around Rukia and Ichigo be redder?*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Could you put the text like so: Death and Strawberry*
> *And have the stuff around Rukia and Ichigo be redder?*



I'd have to re-do the whole thing


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 18, 2007)

*i'm sorry!*


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 18, 2007)

Broly said:


> Okay, I hope you like it Vyse:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit+rep if you/Veritas use it.



Thank you very much.

Yes it was for a younger member who does not meet the requirements.

*reps*


----------



## Cecil (Nov 18, 2007)

Avy request

*Stock:*


*Size:*125x125
*Colors:*Something that looks like a Mario background, or whatever you think looks good.
*Border:*A black and white one
*Other:*Can you make this a still avy, I only want the part where Mario is smiling (the very beginning when his mustache is up)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 18, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Avy request
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


I'll do yours.


----------



## Rika (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a request 

I hope it?s not too complicated and all <3



*Spoiler*: __ 



*.:~Signature~:. *


*Size:* Whichever fits best ^_^


*Text: *Grimmjow Jeagerjaques, #6 Espada

*Colors:* Blues/Turquoise. (Like his pretty hair <3)

*Borders:* Rounded 

*Other:* I just want Grimmy?s head and upper neck mostly in the siggy. Anything else, the background (etc.) is up to you =)

Arigatō <3


----------



## atom (Nov 18, 2007)

Avatar and Sig


Size: Avatar, as big as possible. Sig, transperant, and not too big.

Stock:  

Sig:
[Shinsen-Subs]Tsubasa_RESERVoir_CHRoNiCLE_Tokyo_Revelations_OVA_-_01

Avatar:
[Shinsen-Subs]Tsubasa_RESERVoir_CHRoNiCLE_Tokyo_Revelations_OVA_-_01

Text: Zomari, 7th Espada

Colors: Orange, Dark.

Borders: Rounded 

Other: I want Zomari's head for the Avatar, and his Released form completely for the Sig. The avatar shouldn't have any text. The Sig should have "7th Espada" on one of the corners.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2007)

Rika said:


> I have a request
> 
> I hope it?s not too complicated and all <3
> 
> ...



I'll try this. Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 19, 2007)

*Signature.*
*Stock:*
*Size:* Standard Signature size (animated)
*Other:* 19:18 - 19:20

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Avatar*
*Stock:*Link removed
*Size:* Standard member size(animated)
*Other:* 0:14 - 0:17 seconds in the clip

If possible, I'd like this done. -chuckles- If impossible or just "that hard" to do. Let me know ASAP.


----------



## fraj (Nov 19, 2007)

MajorThor said:


> *Signature.*
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Standard Signature size (animated)
> *Other:* 19:18 - 19:20
> ...




Its not hard. I am in college now
Ill work on it when I get back home - your request will be done 

AND TURN YOUR SIG OFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2007)

Rika: 





If you like, cred, & rep please.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Make me an avatar, I dun know wut, wing it..


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Make me an avatar, I dun know wut, wing it..



Umm... can you please follow the rules on the front page? You have to be more specific or any of us cannot do your "request".


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Umm... can you please follow the rules on the front page? You have to be more specific or any of us cannot do your "request".


Shuddup.

I was talkin to M/Broly.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2007)

lol otayz.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

Well sorry  Oh and i work here to you know...

EDIT: Oh and ~M~ i don't see your name on the list... did broly add you yet?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2007)

Faggy enough?

Fox: I've been a worker here for a while, I just keep getting name changes.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

laaaaaaaaaame 

do it again.


----------



## fraj (Nov 19, 2007)

Foxspirit dont you have your own shop?? How can you work here and have your own shop.... seems a bit not right


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2007)

Pajamas, there is no pleasing you. I made you the avy your using 15 minutes ago.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Foxspirit dont you have your own shop?? How can you work here and have your own shop.... seems a bit not right



Huh? I came to work here because i like doing requests and when my request thread isn't getting anything i can come over here as well 
Oh and Broly is a worker in my request thread so i thought it would be nice to work in his.


----------



## Rika (Nov 19, 2007)

~M~ said:
			
		

> Rika:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Thank you!!!! I love it! 

It's so pretty 

Cred and Rep <3


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)

Broly you some more help?

I can do manga colorings, gifs, oh wait you know what i can do.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm just giving it a shot pajamas...


----------



## Luigi (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a avy request.

*Stock:*


*Size:*125x125
*
Color:*Dark Green

*Other:*I only want Luigi in the avy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

K i'll do your request


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok Luigi here is your avy! If you need any changes i'd be glad to do it


----------



## Luigi (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow cool, but I forgot to put in my request if I could have a black and white border. If you could add a black and white border it would really be appreciated.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah i was going to sneak it in but i needed your permission first  Be done in a sec...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok here is your avy Luigi!


----------



## Luigi (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks FoxSpirit, rep + cred!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

No problem


----------



## Raizen (Nov 19, 2007)

Heero said:


> Broly you some more help?
> 
> I can do manga colorings, gifs, oh wait you know what i can do.



Of course Heero, you're awesome  But do still do avatars and signatures as requests?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 19, 2007)

*How's mine coming Broly?*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 19, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *How's mine coming Broly?*



I've been a little busy, but I think it might be done today or tomorrow. Same thing with you, Straw Ha Luffy.



FoxSpirit said:


> Well sorry  Oh and i work here to you know...
> 
> EDIT: Oh and ~M~ i don't see your name on the list... did broly add you yet?



Pajamas didn't mean any offense, he's just like that


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

I need a faggy avatar Broly. I think you can hook me up.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I need a faggy avatar Broly. I think you can hook me up.



You looking for something chaotic?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Broly said:


> You looking for something chaotic?


Anything you can dish out


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Resize 150 x 150.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Anything you can dish out



There are more to come, but if you like one of these take it


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 19, 2007)

*pm me or something when it's done!*


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)

Broly said:


> Of course Heero, you're awesome  But do still do avatars and signatures as requests?


ill do everything but sigs since they take the most time to me, if your gonna put me down for manga colorings on the front page make sure to tell ppl it has to be HQ or aleast MQ scans


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Heero, do my request. It looked all wierd when broly resized it.


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Heero, do my request. It looked all wierd when broly resized it.


lol k


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Black border please


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks heero


----------



## DJDOC (Nov 19, 2007)

Er... I don't mean to be a pest, but... will anyone do my request?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

I need a gif.

Size: whatever the gif in your sig is heero, or bigger. Whatever you think looks good.

video: Link removed

Time: 2:44 - 2:59 ( Or whatever looks good... I'm talkin bout his solo)


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I need a gif.
> 
> Size: whatever the gif in your sig is heero, or bigger. Whatever you think looks good.
> 
> ...


the video is unavailable


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Here: Link removed

GO HEERO GO!


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)

Done


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 19, 2007)

Could someone make me a sig please?

*Size:* About 350 x 150 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 






 

*Text:* Aero

If possible, please use this font. If not, then use whatever font you wish, but I ask that you please give me a copy without any text as well.

*Colors:* White and blue.


*Spoiler*: _Borders_ 



Like this...

...it's a thin white one around the image and a thin black one around that.




*Other:* I don't care how much of Ichigo you show as long as you include all of his sword arm and all of that rope thing around his neck. The background is your choice, but something like a sky with clouds would be great because it would go well with the avatar.

Also, not as important, but can someone add the same kind of border to my avatar?

Thanks a lot 

Someone please PM me when it's done because I tend to forget...


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Could you make it bigger? Or would I not be able to use it


----------



## Heero (Nov 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Could you make it bigger? Or would I not be able to use it


yeah you wouldnt be able to use it, or it would look really crappy


----------



## pajamas (Nov 19, 2007)

Okay 


Happy 2,000th post!


----------



## atom (Nov 20, 2007)

can you do mine? page 23


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2007)

Avy & Sig request:


Size: Around 500x291
Other: Please make one with a border and one without.

Avy:
Stock: Same as above
Size: 125x125
Other: Focus on Naruto and Sakura's bodies and please make one with a border and one without.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Avy & Sig request:
> 
> 
> Size: Around 500x291
> ...



Ill do yours  - ill get on it when I get back home 
and please dont do steal my requests


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Avy & Sig request:
> 
> 
> Size: Around 500x291
> ...




here you go 

Signature  

Without border..............  

With border...................


Avatar

Without border................ 


With border.....................


Credit me and shop - rep and if you wanna do anything more go ahead and do it


----------



## pajamas (Nov 20, 2007)

here

150 x 150


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ill do it 
give me 5 mins 

It says I dont have access to view it
I am forbidden it seems
Can you re-host it and show the image again please??


----------



## pajamas (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess DA is down right now


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

it doesnt work for you either??
Look for the image somewhere else..............


----------



## pajamas (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol, impossible. I'll just wait for it to come back up.

EDIT: Back up.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

here you go..........
That good enough or you want to zoom more to the mouth


----------



## pajamas (Nov 20, 2007)

Border please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 20, 2007)

Aero said:


> Could someone make me a sig please?
> 
> *Size:* About 350 x 150
> 
> ...



I'll do yours  sorry we skipped it.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Here you go with border  -


----------



## pajamas (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks  *reppage*


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2007)

*How is mine coming Broly?*


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Here's my requests:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Heres your signature for now.......... Ill start work on your avatar in like 15 mins


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> here you go
> 
> Signature
> 
> ...


Thanks, repping.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Heres your signature for now.......... Ill start work on your avatar in like 15 mins



I thought he/she wanted a sig, not a transparency.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh is it.........sorry
then ~M~ you do the sig - I will do the avatar


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Broly's already making it.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Broly's already making it.



Yep 

*Workers, please claim the requests you are going to do so we know which ones are available!*


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ah finally the rules been made
people have been breaking them lately


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol, it's off 

And can someone please do Luffy's request? I think it's on page 23.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ill do it


----------



## Saito (Nov 20, 2007)

*~M~*

Make me an avy!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a crop or what? Do what I feel like?


----------



## Saito (Nov 20, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Just a crop or what? Do what I feel like?


Just do what ya feel like.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Avy request
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Hey this is the best I was able to do


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Saito: 





lol.


----------



## Saito (Nov 20, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Saito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I'll cred and rep!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2007)

**


----------



## Cecil (Nov 20, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey this is the best I was able to do



Its perfect! Thanks, cred + rep!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han, I will finish your request today I hope lol


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Its perfect! Thanks, cred + rep!



YESS ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER!!
broly am i doing good in the shop?? boss


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Broly: I need to be updated on the front page, I'm more active now, and do sigs as well.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> YESS ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER!!
> broly am i doing good in the shop?? boss



Yeah, keep it up  And thanks for taking requests since I'm so lazy


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2007)

*Can i see it?*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's your signature Shin Kakashi Han, the avatar is on its way:



EDIT: Here's the avatar:



I didn't put th text on the avatar because it looked bad since the phrase was too long.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks Broly**!*


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

No problem Shin Kakashi Han 

@M, I updated your status.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Aero i finished your request! I'm sorry i couldn't add the  border you wanted for your avatar but i think your sig came out nicely 

Sig


----------



## Foretold (Nov 20, 2007)

@Broly, i'll help whenever i can.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 20, 2007)

Foretold said:


> @Broly, i'll help whenever i can.


----------



## Foretold (Nov 21, 2007)

I do wallpaper too


----------



## fraj (Nov 21, 2007)

MajorThor said:


> *Signature.*
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Standard Signature size (animated)
> *Other:* 19:18 - 19:20
> ...





Hey man heres your signature



I am not sure about where to get the avi file for your avatar coz i dont know which anime it is and what episode it is... So if you can tell me the name of the anime and tell me the name of episode i will be able to do it


----------



## Saito (Nov 21, 2007)

~M~ make me another avatar:


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Saito (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks ~M~, I'll be waiting


----------



## Heero (Nov 21, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I am not sure about where to get the avi file for your avatar coz i dont know which anime it is and what episode it is... So if you can tell me the name of the anime and tell me the name of episode i will be able to do it


ill do the avy if ya want, its TTGL btw


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2007)

Become a senior member already. 













The smaller one's are blurry, gotta fix it.

-edit- 

Here:


----------



## Heero (Nov 21, 2007)

> *Avatar*
> *Stock:*Link removed
> *Size:* Standard member size(animated)
> *Other:* 0:14 - 0:17 seconds in the clip


I had to shrink it down alot so ifs not exactly right sorry


----------



## Saito (Nov 21, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Become a senior member already.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks ~M~ I'll rep and cred.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2007)

*Could you make this into my profile pic?*

*color it canon wise. have her eyes glow yellow if possible.*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like 2 make an ava and sig request

stock - 

avatar
size - 150/150
no text plz
background - whatever u would like

sig 
size - normal
text - basye
background - same as avater

thank you keep up the good work


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Aero i finished your request! I'm sorry i couldn't add the  border you wanted for your avatar but i think your sig came out nicely
> 
> Sig



I like how you did the background. It looks awsome 

Sorry if I'm being troublesome, but could you make a few changes? (if someone else wants to attempt it instead that would be fine)

I think something like below would look much better. Text should be were the box is and please do it all lower case so the letters don't end up upsidedown.
As for the size 450x170 seems to look better.
Also, if possible, try to render the cape a little better. It looks a little rushed.



Anyway, if you can do this or not, thanks for the other sig.

If you do this one as well then I will rep you again.
No need to prioritize this by the way. I can wait my turn again.


----------



## Heero (Nov 21, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Could you make this into my profile pic?*
> 
> *color it canon wise. have her eyes glow yellow if possible.*


since its coloring i guess this is my request.

You wouldnt happen to have a HQ scan of that would you?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 22, 2007)

Heero said:


> I had to shrink it down alot so ifs not exactly right sorry



Badass, I love it.

Now, I don't mean to sound unappreciative but could you add on approx 1more sec of footage on there? So I could get a shot of when the drill increases in width?


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey major thor did you check the signature I made for you??


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2007)

hey heres your sig - dont go looking for it


Credit me and the shop and also rep


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 22, 2007)

-chuckles- Too late bro. ahaha. There anyway of putting text in there too?

IE: Top Left: Claymore/MajorThor
Bottom Right: Made By: ılı.frajosg.lıl.

EDIT:Jesus I'm glad I made that post too. I couldn't do this kinda shit if I had a fucking gun to my gaddamn head. Great work gentlemen/ladies (whichever applies) For cereal.


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2007)

If you give me time till I get home ill be able to do it for you... i am in college now


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 22, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> If you give me time till I get home ill be able to do it for you... i am in college now



Once you get that text in there, I'll credit you with a hookup with my lil sister. How's that sound? Nice, no?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2007)

*Here:*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 22, 2007)

Aero said:


> I like how you did the background. It looks awsome
> 
> Sorry if I'm being troublesome, but could you make a few changes? (if someone else wants to attempt it instead that would be fine)
> 
> ...



Hmmm... i'll see what i can do...


----------



## Heero (Nov 22, 2007)

MajorThor said:


> Badass, I love it.
> 
> Now, I don't mean to sound unappreciative but could you add on approx 1more sec of footage on there? So I could get a shot of when the drill increases in width?


actually no i was trying to do that without it looking too bad but the file size is a hard limit to work around



Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Here:*


thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2007)

*You're welcome!*


----------



## Heero (Nov 22, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *You're welcome!*





full image can be found here


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok Aero... how's this?
*
Smaller text*



*Bigger text*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey foxspirit........... can I work in your shop too? Coz i got the power to make gif's now and you can check my previous request which was a gif..........


----------



## fraj (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok then add me as an employee and ill start my services as soon as i get my first request


----------



## Raizen (Nov 22, 2007)

Can you two please do this throughout pm so you don't spam the shop, please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah i know  It's done now, i'll delete my post.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Aero... how's this?
> *
> Smaller text*
> 
> ...



O_o

Wow, that's awsome...

Let me get on my computer(posting from Wii) and I'll rep you again as soon as I spread it around a bit


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2007)

*thanks very much!*


----------



## Vance (Nov 22, 2007)

_Hey there Shop.  I'd be happy if you guys could do me this small little task.




The bottom of this image, could you please add, in big, itallic, bold, green letters

"The Mortal Kombat FC"

No re-sizing, no deleting parts, just add those words.  Thanks in advance._


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2007)

^ What kind of font?


----------



## Vance (Nov 22, 2007)

_Courier New please._


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Courier New please._



Just trying to be helpful...

How about the Mortal Kombat font?


----------



## Vance (Nov 22, 2007)

_ Wow, that'd be sweet. If it's not asking too much, that'd be cool._


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2007)

I can try it. Unless Aero wants to.

-edit- Sorry but my GIMP isn't reading the file. :S Someone else will have to do it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you better do it. It would look better not done on MS Paint because on MS paint it end up like this...


----------



## Vance (Nov 22, 2007)

_That looks cool. If ~M~ doesn't feel up to it, this'll do fine._


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll try to do a transparency...

-edit- Or not.  I would fuck up the font if I tried. Sorry. Transparencies ain't my thing.


----------



## Vance (Nov 22, 2007)

_Alright, this image is fine. +reps to Aero. _


----------



## Jackal (Nov 22, 2007)

The mortal Kombat Fc.


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Can you turn off your signature please reptile


----------



## Guts (Nov 23, 2007)

Stock:
Size:Not sure =/, just whatever seems fit.
Colors: Black and White
Effects: Your choice
Border: As Above 
Text: Depeche Mode.
I would like a sig and ava that switches between all of the pictures. But if not then no worries.
Whoever decides to make this of you need anymore info just pm me. Thanks


----------



## Ghettogangsta1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: Not sure :S whatever fits.
Text: Bone Thugs-n-Harmony.
Color: Black and white.
Effects: Anything.
PM me if you need more


----------



## Vance (Nov 23, 2007)

_

This will be the last request I can make a ll week I believe. But if you could please add "The Mortal Kombat FC" In Courier New or MK font, that'd be fine. _


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll do it Scorpion  Oh and turn off your sig...


----------



## Vance (Nov 23, 2007)

_ I'm sorry dude, I usually always keep my sig off. Guess I kind of slipped. Thanks, I don't know if I can rep ya now, but I will today._


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 23, 2007)

ok how's this?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 23, 2007)

after reptile rubs his belly. put, "The Mortal Kombat Fc."


----------



## Vance (Nov 23, 2007)

_That's perfect FoxSpirit! 
_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool  

Oh and Reptile i tried and failed at yours because i need more practice.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey guys I am back for another Avatar request. 

I want a avatar with a picture of Tokyo and here is a example of a avatar I found from a member on the forums.
*
Example: *

I want everything the same like that avatar except the image of course. 

Except for this request its all on your opinion on what part of the image should be used for the avatar make it look like it fits good just like the example.

2 Images I want made into a avatar please.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Choose what you think would fit the border like the example I posted and please make it look sharp and clear. 

Thank you +reps and credit for who ever makes it any questions or specifications ask me.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 23, 2007)

Make my sig 107x71 plz


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill take this one

so do you want both images blended togather or a line separating the 2?


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Guts said:


> Stock:
> Size:Not sure =/, just whatever seems fit.
> Colors: Black and White
> Effects: Your choice
> ...



Sig someone else do it please
Avatar ill do it.........

Here you go 

Normal member ----- >   

Senior member ------>


----------



## Raizen (Nov 23, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Sig someone else do it please
> Avatar ill do it.........



I'll do the signature.


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok broly...............
Is the avatar alright?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 23, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok broly...............
> Is the avatar alright?



Resize it to 125x125 with a black border on it and it should be okay.

@Hope you like the signature. Getting all 4 of them was too hard.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 23, 2007)

Heero said:


> ill take this one
> 
> so do you want both images blended togather or a line separating the 2?



My bad I meant 2 avatars 2 separate images.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 23, 2007)

^Please off your signature. And if Heero doesn't do your request, I will.


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Broly said:


> Resize it to 125x125 with a black border on it and it should be okay.
> 
> @Hope you like the signature. Getting all 4 of them was too hard.



125X125 will make the image look bad. And a border will make it look same really


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 23, 2007)

Broly said:


> ^Please off your signature. And if Heero doesn't do your request, I will.



What is off your signature mean? I never turned off my signature.. and not sure what that means could you also do my request please Broly.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 23, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> What is off your signature mean? I never turned off my signature.. and not sure what that means could you also do my request please Broly.



Turn off your forum signature. And I said I'd only do your request if Heero doesn't do it.


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Guts (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the sig and ava guys . i like . Cred and rep .


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2007)

*Heero, could you put a yellow border around my avi....? Is that okay?*


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 23, 2007)

Da_GodFather said:


> Make my sig 107x71 plz  I want my sig to be a avatar.



*Patiently waits*


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Da_GodFather said:


> *Patiently waits*



Sorry about the lateness


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Heero, could you put a yellow border around my avi....? Is that okay?*



Sure

i had to change the text a bit, the image wouldnt work right


----------



## pajamas (Nov 23, 2007)

You knwo wut to do


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm on it PJ.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2007)

*Thanks...how long should it take to show up, cause i've uploaded it like 5 times....*


----------



## Vance (Nov 23, 2007)

People...*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.*


----------



## pajamas (Nov 23, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> People...*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.*


But I'm not a people. I'm a pajamas D:


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Good?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes **

*Plz DIGG HERE if you enjoyed the chapter!!* Now someone do that.


----------



## Heero (Nov 23, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Yes **
> 
> *Plz DIGG HERE if you enjoyed the chapter!!* Now someone do that.


lol k


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Pajamas is a request hog.


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
Colors:
Effects:
Border: The same one that is on my current avy.
Lighting:
Other:

That is all.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2007)

^ I'm on it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 23, 2007)

*Thanks Heero* +rep


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you, ~M~.

Edit: I have to wait a while before I can rep.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 23, 2007)

Avy Request

*Stock*: 

*size*: both senior and nonsenior
*Borders*: same borders like this pic


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Nov 23, 2007)

thaks M 

btw I must spread some to rep yu again D:


----------



## pajamas (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Pajamas you have to wait.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't have to wait, I'm above the rules. 

This as well XD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

You're below the rules.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 24, 2007)

I hold your existence in the balance 

Anyways, do them. And get on msn.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

YOU HAVE TO WAIT.


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

^lol 

Just crop and add both of their faces in it. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Become a senior member Sai.


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Become a senior member Sai.


Im not a senior member yet 
But I will be next month 

Can you make a 125x125 avi out of it.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 24, 2007)

Ichigos head please, with the usual black and white border sized 125x125


----------



## Raizen (Nov 24, 2007)

I got Vizard's, but please off your forum signature.

@Due to pajamas requesting non-stop you can now request up to 3 times per week per person


----------



## Raizen (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay here's your avatar Vizard:



Rep+credit please.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 24, 2007)

Can u change the boarder on this 


to the boarder like on this one?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll do yours Rasassination 

EDIT - 

Here it is...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 24, 2007)

avatar and sig request 

stock - 


avatar 
size - 150/150
background - anything u would like

sig
size - normal plz
background - same as avatar
text - basye

thx and keep up the good work


----------



## Kamina (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Broly, i'm giving rep now.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

basye said:


> avatar and sig request
> 
> stock -
> 
> ...




I'll give it a shot  I'll be done soon


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 24, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do yours Rasassination
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> Here it is...



Thanks FoxSpirit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok basye here is your set... If you need changes just ask


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 24, 2007)

no it looks good thank you


----------



## Heero (Nov 24, 2007)

Pajamas


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Heero you weren't supposed to do his request.  

He needs to learn discipline. v_v


----------



## Heero (Nov 24, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Heero you weren't supposed to do his request.
> 
> He needs to learn discipline. v_v


i was bored


----------



## pajamas (Nov 24, 2007)

Heero is fucking awesome.

add regular borders to them too


----------



## Heero (Nov 24, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Heero is fucking awesome.
> 
> add regular borders to them too


if its just simple re-sizing and adding borders just pm me


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 24, 2007)

Heero told me to post here...^ ^

I would like an avatar that is the maximum size for no senior members..I think it was 125 by 125 pixels....

Stock:
Size: 125 by 125 pixels
Colors: The colors in my sig pic...
Effects: None
Border: Magenta
Lighting: What is that?
Other: I would like one slide to show Tohru's face and then one to show the mouse in her hand....

Pic:


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Er. I don't see any images.


----------



## Heero (Nov 24, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Heero told me to post here...^ ^
> 
> I would like an avatar that is the maximum size for no senior members..I think it was 125 by 125 pixels....
> 
> ...


mines



~M~ said:


> Er. I don't see any images.


your blind


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not blind. He/she edited their post.


----------



## fraj (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey I was wonering how did you give that changing effect to a gif - like when I do it the image just changes like a slideshow - what is that changing effect called??

And can I have a request please - because I havent had one for 3 days lol and its making me go crazy


----------



## Raizen (Nov 25, 2007)

^If you wanna do more requests, you gotta hurry and pick them up  Or you could always start your own shop too.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you Heero!:amazed


----------



## Raizen (Nov 25, 2007)

Please off your signature Hemino Hyuuga.


----------



## fraj (Nov 25, 2007)

OK I am making a request in the shop I work in -_-

If you see my avatar in the last flashy animation - there are white edges around the background..... get rid of it please


----------



## Raizen (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll try to get rid of it 
EDIT: Sorry I can't get rid of it, it's too hard


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2007)

hi. sorry to ask for somthing else so soon.
can u add a boarder to this pic like i have on my current avy? Same kind of boarder


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 25, 2007)

I got it... again


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok here it is


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks FoxSpirit. Ill rep u again whenever it will let me


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 26, 2007)

Just need the upper-half of Naruto's body cut out and made into a 125x125 avy, please.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2007)

Is this good enough? Or do you want more of his body?


----------



## Heero (Nov 26, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Just need the upper-half of Naruto's body cut out and made into a 125x125 avy, please.



Edit: LOL ~M~ beat me


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm too fast.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks and reps to both of you.


----------



## Heero (Nov 27, 2007)

someone request something im bored.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2007)

Our shop needs more request so I can get more thanks and practice.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah me too... oh well at least i'm getting good practice on my dotted border skills like hello world. here is an example...


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2007)

The Pic is messed up though. On the right.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah i know... Still getting practice.. I will see other pics as well.

Here's a better one...


----------



## fraj (Nov 27, 2007)

Ill make a request in my own shop you guys are bored -_-
Firstly answer me - Do you like my new sig and avatar??

And can you make any changes to my avatar to make it look cooler.
Take ideas from my signature


----------



## Totitos (Nov 27, 2007)

*Type*:sig
*Stock*:
*size:I dunno -_-
Border: *same border like this pic
_________________________________
*Type*:avy
*Stock*: 
*size*: senior and unsenior size
*border*: same border like this pic

double rep will be given.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 27, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type*:sig
> *Stock*:
> *size:I dunno -_-
> Border: *same border like this pic
> ...



I got yours, will e done tomorrow.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2007)

okay....... I´ll be waiting.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope you like your set:


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2007)

that looks cool.

thanks Brolli-


----------



## Raizen (Nov 28, 2007)

No problem


----------



## Usagi (Nov 29, 2007)

Alright, this will be a little complicated, so I'll understand if it's turned down. XD

the stocks were shot by me, so, yea.
use what you can, but the first picture is most important.

*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 












Size: 500 x 200
Border: 1px black all around

If you have the Earwig Factory font, then yes for text, if not, then ignore the bold.
*text: car crash heart (all lowercase) lower right hand corner.
font: earwig factory*

Just cropped and blended photos, slightly textured:

*Spoiler*: _examples_ 









And if you can, use  picture diagonally in the left lower hand corner. Inverted to white.

Avatar: Mostly his face area.

size: 150x150
border: rounded edges, black 1px border if possible
extra:  picture from the sig, lower left hand corner, diagonal, inverted to red if  possible. 

thanks a lot in advance if any of you pick this up, if it's turned down, or there's problems, just let me know. Dbl rep+cred.


----------



## Heero (Nov 29, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Alright, this will be a little complicated, so I'll understand if it's turned down. XD
> 
> the stocks were shot by me, so, yea.
> use what you can, but the first picture is most important.
> ...


I've got this one.

question though what do you want me to do with the stuff i underlined?

Edit: lol i didnt read the spoiler tag title

Edit2: well this is what i got, they would of been better but the images were kinda LQ which is kinda hard to work with. Maybe another person could give it a shot that has better photo upping skills then i do

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Usagi (Nov 29, 2007)

lulz, what's LQ? 

so, a montage/collage couldn't be done because of the picture quality? Your try was great, even if you just used the one picture, and maybe I shouldn't have used the word "iverted" for the bat, I just needed it white. [lord, I'm sounding kind of bitchy. >_>; ]

I see you also incorporated the rounded edges on the banner...that I wanted for the avatar, but it actually came out nice for the signature. xD But thanks a lot for trying. /reps/


----------



## Saito (Nov 29, 2007)

I think LQ means low quality


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah...The two pictures have different qualities. The one is Low, while the other is good.


----------



## Usagi (Nov 29, 2007)

Ohhh, I see. Well, I've got 70+ pictures, but for the first one, which is what I'm guessing as the best quality out of all of them, I have a few different shots just like that.


----------



## Heero (Nov 29, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Ohhh, I see. Well, I've got 70+ pictures, but for the first one, which is what I'm guessing as the best quality out of all of them, I have a few different shots just like that.


yeah the Avy image was rather LQ, if you have another image you would like to use, i can make an avy for it.


----------



## Usagi (Nov 29, 2007)

Alright, instead of me choosing, which is probably a bad idea since I gave LQ pics ,  there's the photobucket with all the images, but the first 6 are probably the best quality for you. password is: falloutboyiscool


----------



## Heero (Nov 29, 2007)

hows that


----------



## Usagi (Nov 29, 2007)

that's actually super good. moar repz for you soon.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2007)

Probably less than me.


----------



## fraj (Nov 29, 2007)

Heero said:


> not alot really, i just come and go alot. This morning when i did that request i was in class at college



I have this premonition that you live in UK somewhere England perhaps?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 29, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have this premonition that you live in UK somewhere England perhaps?



No  He lives in Canada


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2007)

Transparency for this (just Peter and Nathan):


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Transparency for this (just Peter and Nathan):



Ill do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont even come close to it people - ill go to college and do it.... come back in a few hours


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 30, 2007)

*Type*:sig
*Stock*:
*Size: *A bit large preferably.
* Border: *Black/same as the one Totitos asked for, whatever you think will fit best.
_________________________________
*Type*:avy
*Stock*:
*size*: senior and non senior size (as i will be senior in about 6-7 days).
*border*: Black/same as the one Totitos asked for, whatever you think will fit best. 

Double rep will be given.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2007)

*Signature And Avy Request*

*Signature.*

Stock: 
Size: Any Fitting Size.
Text: Rostade Vargen
Other: Add Some Nice Border and make it look nice.

*Avy.*
Stock: 
Size: One 125x125 and One 50x50(50x50 isnt a MUST) and a 150x150 
Border: Double Lined Borded At The 125x125 and 150x150

And Ofcourse Rep And Cred Will Be Given(Gay if not)


----------



## Raizen (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll do both Sieglin's and Neno-kun's requests.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's your set Sieglin:







EDIT: Neno-kun, your stock is too small to work with. Please give me another one to use.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2007)

Undertsood, ill change stock and Text want 

Here it is: 

And instead i want text: Arucard


----------



## Raizen (Nov 30, 2007)

Here you go Neno-Kun:


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks dude i LOVE them


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Transparency for this (just Peter and Nathan):



Hey man sorry I took time but I was able to complete it.........it took me a while to get back home


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

your welcome 
and you havent given me love back by repping me back -_-


----------



## Cecil (Nov 30, 2007)

Can someone color this and turn it into a avy and sig please.

*Stock:*


*Size for the avy:*Senior and nonsenior

*Size for the sig:* You choose

double rep will be given.


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Can someone color this and turn it into a avy and sig please.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


er wow thats pretty LQ for a scan, you wouldnt happen to have a higher quality scan or image at least? i would be happy to do it then


----------



## Cecil (Nov 30, 2007)

Will this work?

*Stock:
*


If this does work I only want Inyuasha in the avy.


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Will this work?
> 
> *Stock:
> *
> ...


Yeah it will work great


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2007)

Rofl Sorry im posting so soon after a request again but i just wa<nt something thats gonna match my new name when i can get it >_> So here.

*Signature Request.*
Stock: 
Text: RostadeRäven
Borders: A White Curvy Border.
Size: you pick


----------



## Foretold (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll do your request Neno-Kun

@Brolli,i don't see my name on the front page


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

Foretold said:


> I'll do your request Neno-Kun
> 
> @Brolli,i don't see my name on the front page



That's because you didn't come back for so long


----------



## Foretold (Dec 1, 2007)

It was only a couple of days, i have a life you know


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

Foretold said:


> It was only a couple of days, i have a life you know



I have a life too


----------



## Foretold (Dec 1, 2007)

@Brolli, o really, i thought you were a robat



*Sorry it does not have a white curvy Border, i don't know how to do one*


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2007)

EDIT: Thanks Dudett


----------



## Foretold (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm a girl XD

lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2007)

Fixed lol...


----------



## pein_537 (Dec 1, 2007)

oi i want this sig:


but i want it to say "Requiem of an Artist" in the Bottom Right corner in yellow gold in any font and "Sam" in the bottom left corner in any font also.

can u do this fr me?


----------



## Heero (Dec 1, 2007)

pein_537 said:


> oi i want this sig:
> 
> 
> but i want it to say "Requiem of an Artist" in the Bottom Right corner in yellow gold in any font and "Sam" in the bottom left corner in any font also.
> ...


thats consider'd ripping we cannot do that.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah like Heero said, it's ripping. Unless you get permission from the creator of the signature, we can'r do it.


----------



## pein_537 (Dec 1, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Yeah like Heero said, it's ripping. Unless you get permission from the creator of the signature, we can'r do it.



i see, ok thanx anyway, ill try to get that permission


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2007)

Can some one make  and  into a 125x125 avy both with a black border?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll do it Kieru


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Here they are


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 1, 2007)

Can someone make this picture into a 150x150 avy?


Try and keep as much of his body in the frame if possible.  If it's not possible then take out the lower part as opposed to the hand.

I'll rep anyone who can do this multiple times.

Edit- Wonderful, thanks a bunch.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll do it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Here you are


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

Stock:
Size: that usual rectangular size 
Colors: Mainly Green
Effects: maybe some sort of glow?
Border: not needed
Lighting: keep it kinda dark
Other: Can i have it saying little nin somewhere too?  and ATLiens 

signature request 

if anyone can do this i'll be grateful


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 2, 2007)

hay thar. id like to request a sig and an ava

I dont know much about sig sizes  but i thought maybe if you can make it with a rounded border and make it more high than bride (sorry i really dont have a clue ;_

the stock: 


and ava 150*`150

stock: 

rounded border would be awesome. but ill leave it to you what you think looks better.

i hope its ok like that 

thanks in advance


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> hay thar. id like to request a sig and an ava
> 
> I dont know much about sig sizes  but i thought maybe if you can make it with a rounded border and make it more high than bride (sorry i really dont have a clue ;_
> 
> ...



I am making your avatars!!!!!!!!!!!
Rest of you work on the sig


----------



## Raizen (Dec 2, 2007)

little nin said:


> Stock:
> Size: that usual rectangular size
> Colors: Mainly Green
> Effects: maybe some sort of glow?
> ...


I'll do this one, and would you happen to have a bigger stock?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> hay thar. id like to request a sig and an ava
> 
> I dont know much about sig sizes  but i thought maybe if you can make it with a rounded border and make it more high than bride (sorry i really dont have a clue ;_
> 
> ...




Do you have a better quality image for the sig?


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> hay thar. id like to request a sig and an ava
> 
> I dont know much about sig sizes  but i thought maybe if you can make it with a rounded border and make it more high than bride (sorry i really dont have a clue ;_
> 
> ...



Heres your avatar  If you dont like the white background just tell me what colour would you like..........

version 1 ...........  

version 2 ................ 

Credits , rep anything you like!!


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2007)

oh and foxspirit.............. I drew the kite first on paper...... scanned it and then coloured it on photoshop........... I can make such effects for signatures and Brolli can add this in the front page....... that I can make such effects....


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

Brolli said:


> I'll do this one, and would you happen to have a bigger stock?



managed to find a huge one,


----------



## Raizen (Dec 2, 2007)

^You want both the guys in the signature?


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, is that cool?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope you like your signature little nin:


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks man! PM me in 24 hours or remind me somehow if i forget to rep you, gave out too much today


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow brolli, how do you do that? Is it a type of brush or something...?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 2, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Wow brolli, how do you do that? Is it a type of brush or something...?



You mean the bubbles? I use a default brush in Gimp called Sparks and use a displace filter to make a nice bubbly effect


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 2, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Heres your avatar  If you dont like the white background just tell me what colour would you like..........
> 
> version 1 ...........
> 
> ...



its awesome thank you very much. im outta rep atm but ill do tomorrow!


@M

sorry no just that one. i couldnt find many artistic yondi pics


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2007)

I see. It wouldn't look very good. Maybe someone else could try with it. It's lq.


----------



## Heero (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry to ever's request iam doing i had some RL stuff to care of the last couple of days.

it will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2007)

Someone make  into a sig and Ga's upper body in  into a 125x125 avy, please.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Someone make  into a sig and Ga's upper body in  into a 125x125 avy, please.



I'll do it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2007)

For some reason I cannot open the image you want for the sig in PS.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2007)

It seems no one can. 

Oh well, forget about the request; I already got the avy and I'll have Touzen's Transparency Shop transparentize something.

Thanks for trying anyways.


----------



## Heero (Dec 3, 2007)

Ah i got it, open in paint then Save As->PNG, then it opens in PS


----------



## Raizen (Dec 3, 2007)

Kieru said:


> It seems no one can.
> 
> Oh well, forget about the request; I already got the avy and I'll have Touzen's Transparency Shop transparentize something.
> 
> Thanks for trying anyways.



Damn, I already made you the signature. Take it if you want though


----------



## Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

*Avatar:*

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







*Size:* 150x150
*Colors:* You Pick
*Border:* Rounded

Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2007)

Can somebody make two Avatars one that shows Light (Brunette) and one that shows L (Black hair) in two sizes 100x100 and 150x150. Thank you!

The one with L can you put snow for the background with a light blue with a rounded border.

The one for Light can you put red and green strips in the bacckground with a triple border.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 3, 2007)

Gir said:


> *Avatar:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> ...



Just got on and i need some action.. I'll do your request 



taraa100 said:


> Can somebody make two Avatars one that shows Light (Brunette) and one that shows L (Black hair) in two sizes 100x100 and 150x150. Thank you!
> 
> The one with L can you put snow for the background with a light blue with a rounded border.
> 
> The one for Light can you put red and green strips in the bacckground with a triple border.




Sure i'll do your's as well  Be done soon...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok taraa100 here is your avatar palooza 

*Light Senior Avy*


*Light non-senior *


L Senior Avy


L non Senior 


-------------------------

I'm doing yours now Gir


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you so much FoxSpirit  +rep

EDIT: It seems I can't +rep you  sorry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, then just rep me later 
-----------------------------------------------
Ok Gir here is the avy


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

*Type*: avy
* Stock*: x 
*Size*: senior size
*Border*: same border as my curren avy.
*other*: I only want the dude who is not blue.
_______________________________

*Type*: sig
*Stock*: 
*Size*: I dont know D:
*Borde*r: same border as my current avy.

double reps will be given


----------



## Kamina (Dec 4, 2007)

Ichigos head please, sized 125x125 and a white and black border, thanks.


----------



## Heero (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Raizen (Dec 4, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type*: avy
> * Stock*: x
> *Size*: senior size
> *Border*: same border as my curren avy.
> ...



I'll do this one  And I need a better stock for the signature, because it won't look good since the guy is moving.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 4, 2007)

okay I found a better for the sig.


----------



## fraj (Dec 4, 2007)

hows my new sig that i made?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's your set Totitos:


----------



## Totitos (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the avy.

but the sig, I dont know.... it looks mess up


----------



## Cecil (Dec 4, 2007)

Heero said:


>



Thanks, double rep + cred!


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

I want this hot ok? 



Waste of Space said:


> Fuse these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heero (Dec 5, 2007)

lol you want them to do the fusion dance? is that what your saying.





you want us to make it one person?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Just changed the second picture. And not really fused, but both in the same picture n'ah mean?

Also, if it's hard to work with, just tell me.


----------



## Heero (Dec 5, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> Just changed the second picture. And not really fused, but both in the same picture n'ah mean?
> 
> Also, if it's hard to work with, just tell me.


oh mean a sig, i dont do sigs

just wait someone else should pick it up here.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably gonna use it as an msn picture as well 

Nothing you can do, eh 

slacker


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2007)

So what do you want? A mash of both pictures?


----------



## Bossman (Dec 5, 2007)

Type: avy
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Colors: leave it
Effects: can you put "bossman" in the bottom right corner? 
Other: can you also cut everything out except the head?

thanks to whomever.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> I want this hot ok?





~M~ said:


> So what do you want? A mash of both pictures?



Pretty much, but smooth of course.

And you can add some cool effects if you see it looking good :3 Cheers


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> Pretty much, but smooth of course.
> 
> And you can add some cool effects if you see it looking good :3 Cheers


Someone else can do this.  



Bossman said:


> Type: avy
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125
> Colors: leave it
> ...


I'm on it


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

Alright, I'm patient


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2007)

Bossman:



Couldn't fit "Bossman" Suppose this will suffice. 

Waste of Space: I would do it, but I can't because I have no idea how the two could be incorporated.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 5, 2007)

No problem, no grudges 

It's not really a rush


----------



## Bossman (Dec 5, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Bossman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro. i dont think i can rep u now but i will when i can. thanks again. its the best.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Here's your set Totitos:



I?m gonna rep you for the avy.

if you provide me a better sig I?ll rep you again.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 5, 2007)

Want me to make a sig toti?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

I dunno, thats Brolli´s decision.

but if you want to >> okay


----------



## Foretold (Dec 5, 2007)

Totitos said:


> if you provide me a better sig I?ll rep you again.



No offense, but that is pretty rude, since Brolli took the time too make it. You could of said something along the lines of "Thanks, but i hate too sound rude, but i'm not really digging the tag, can you make me another one, thanks"

Just a suggestion


----------



## Raizen (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think it looks much better, I'll try again but if you like this one take it:



EDIT:


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








 




*I would like the bg for the sig to be like so: Orange stripes around Naruto, Pink for Sakura and Light Blue for Sasuke.*
*Avi the same, but smaller.*


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

Foretold said:


> No offense, but that is pretty rude, since Brolli took the time too make it. You could of said something along the lines of "Thanks, but i hate too sound rude, but i'm not really digging the tag, can you make me another one, thanks"
> 
> Just a suggestion


sorry, I?m in a bad mood because of exams weekl -_-


Brolli said:


> I don't think it looks much better, I'll try again but if you like this one take it:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:



I love the third one.

thanks Brolli


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2007)

*Brolli-san is awesome!*


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ill start work on it as soon i get back from squash
GIve me a little time to do it


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2007)

*Ok, that's fine*


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

Totitos said:


> sorry, I?m in a bad mood because of exams weekl -_-


Same here lol.




Totitos said:


> I love the third one.
> 
> thanks Brolli


No problem 



Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Brolli-san is awesome!*


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 6, 2007)

hello,

i would like a banner for a fc/tournie that i help made



Request Form
Stock: 
Size: well i dont have exact measurements, but id like the top to be cropped off and most of the focus on naruto and sasuke. so pretty rectangular shaped 

wide enough that it spans the space given in the NF signature. but not too wide. so maybe width = 600, height= 200



Colors: same colors

Effects: well i'd like the following to be written on it:

"Kage5aby's Naruto Turn-Based Battle FC"
an easy to read font that is clean, simple, and big would be awesome



Border: a light color, or white...whatever you think is good
Lighting: can be a little lighter than now, definitely not darker

Other:i want the details in the picture and the text to be uber clear (easy to spot). so however that is possible

thanks guys


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

^ I'm on it.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

600x200 is kinda too big for a signature, just letting you know.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Hey.



Didn't notice, you're too quick lol.


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

BROLLI hows my new sig and avatar??!?!?!?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> BROLLI hows my new sig and avatar??!?!?!?



I hate both Kakashi and Yondaime lol, but the art looks really nice and the animation in the avatar is also good.


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Brolli I know you best here my friend.... I asked you on purpose because I know you hate both of them


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2007)

How can u hate Kakashi or Yodamie??


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

I just did the size I thought looked good. Need a thicker border?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

Vizard said:


> How can u hate Kakashi or Yodamie??



Because you can  

@lol frajosg


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2007)

*I hate Kabumaru.....*


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I just did the size I thought looked good. Need a thicker border?




damnn that was fast son. thanks a bunch


could you make the text a little bigger though (it could go on two lines if need be).

and maybe have the letters "FC" in a different color like red so that it stands out



if the border was a little thicker that would be nice. 
lastly(i dont know if there's a resizing issue), but there's some funky white blocks near naruto's arms. is there anyway to get rid of that?



but honestly, im pretty siked with how it looks right now. thanks for all the effort. i really appreciate it

EDIT: weird, the funky blocks appear and disappear when scrolling down my screen...wtf is going on


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Hrm. The image wasn't distorted in the resizing I believe. But I'll work on those other things for you.

If your talking about the dark splotches I did some splatter brushing.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


> How's this?





that;s awesome M. thanks for increasing the size of the letters and the border.


 if possible, can you make the "FC" a little larger and maybe move it closer to the top so that it doesn't overlap with naruto/sasuke's heads? 

with that everything will be perfect

actually (and this is with your discretion), it might look better if the 
"FC"
where replaced by "Fan Club"

"Fan" would go on naruto's side
"Club" would go on sasuke's side.

both would be equidistant from the center and maybe 2 font sizes larger than the above text. what do you think about that?


----------



## -Kerrigan- (Dec 6, 2007)

Could someone make me any wallpaper of Neji and Byakuya together?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2007)

*Stock is required.... i think.*


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Adam: With the current size of the letters I can't really help but over lap.


----------



## Heero (Dec 6, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Stock is required.... i think.*


it would be nice if he provided some.


~M~ said:


> Adam: With the current size of the letters I can't really help but over lap.


you could always stretch the text a tad to help it make a bit bigger.


----------



## -Kerrigan- (Dec 6, 2007)

Stock:Here's a sample of how perverted I can be.

Size:1280x1024
Colors: Anything
Effects: Anything
Border:Anything
Lighting: Anything
Other:
Could the person just making this make it nice looking and somehow blend the two walpapers together?


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


> Adam: With the current size of the letters I can't really help but over lap.



ok that;s fine.

then can you replace "FC" by "Fan Club"

"Fan" would go on naruto's side
"Club" would go on sasuke's side.

both would be equidistant from the center and maybe 2 font sizes larger than the above text.

Can "Fan" and "Club" be separated just enough so that they don't run into naruto or sasuke's head?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Here you go shin kakashi han


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2007)

*And my avi?*


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


>




this is great! thanks M!


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

^Please off your signature, it stretches the page a lot


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

^ lol what?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


> ^ lol what?



It was freaking huge before, but he changed it lol


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh.         I see.


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Can somebody make me some type of text banner for a pimping project?
I just want it to be cool text with a transparent background with some cool graphics (lines, arrows, whatever). 
(If it can't be transparent its ok D: )

It should say: 
Here Comes the Hero!!
 My Boss, My Hero Pimping project

In any order. and nothing too fancy but it should look cool.
Can the colors used be Green, blue and grey? If you don't feel like using those color thats still ok.thanks


----------



## Heero (Dec 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill try this one


----------



## Heero (Dec 6, 2007)

like this Saito?




any changes you want? bigger perhaps?


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

Heero said:


> like this Saito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's awesome :amazed
If its not too much trouble can I also get it in red+blue with some yellow stars. I will of course rep you for that extra too. Thanks.


----------



## Heero (Dec 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> Whoa, that's awesome :amazed
> If its not too much trouble can I also get it in red+blue with some yellow stars. I will of course rep you for that extra too. Thanks.


so another with a red,blue and yellow color scheme or with green too?


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

Heero said:


> so another with a red,blue and yellow color scheme or with green too?


Just red, blue and yellow stars, thanks


----------



## Heero (Dec 6, 2007)

this would look so much better on a dark skin btw,look at the differance


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

Heero said:


> this would look so much better on a dark skin btw,look at the differance


It does look even greater with a darker skin :amazed
Thanks Heero, will rep more in time :WOW


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

Not to nag at all, but it seems my request got ignored or was too hard as some couldn't do it.

Just to let you know.


----------



## Heero (Dec 7, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Not to nag at all, but it seems my request got ignored or was too hard as some couldn't do it.
> 
> Just to let you know.


ill do it just for you


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

Haha Birkin you are being ignored everywhere!!!! feel sorry for you


----------



## Birkin (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm just happy people do requests so being ignored isn't that hard 

Thanks Heero, looking forward to it!


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *And my avi?*



WOW say fucking thanks for the signature first -_-
And why should I make another avi for you?? The one you are using now is made by me .............. i hate people who get demanding


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

^ He requested an avatar. Don't get mad because of that. He isn't demanding anything.


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

~M~ said:


> ^ He requested an avatar. Don't get mad because of that. He isn't demanding anything.



I have already made 2 avis for him with the same stock.............
and he keeps asking me the same thing -_-
its kinda annoying me now......... and i am a bit short tempered


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

The customer is always right. I redid that one sig a few times for that one person.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 7, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have already made 2 avis for him with the same stock.............
> and he keeps asking me the same thing -_-
> its kinda annoying me now......... and i am a bit short tempered



Then don't do it, and let another worker do it


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 7, 2007)

*Sorry ılı.frajosg.lıl.*

*Sorry ılı.frajosg.lıl., i'll leave you alone..... thanks for the sig's and avi's you've done for me! Bye!*


----------



## fraj (Dec 8, 2007)

I was banned.......... for like 24 hours so in that time I made myself a new sig and avatar set!!
tell me how it is please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks good  ılı.frajosg.lıl.  Why did you get banned?


----------



## fraj (Dec 8, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Looks good  ılı.frajosg.lıl.  Why did you get banned?



I posted some spoilers in the non telegram section -_-
i am such an idiot lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah that will get annoying... So how did you make that border around your avy? (not to stay off topic or spamming)


----------



## Heero (Dec 8, 2007)

birkin im doing your sig as i speak, i would of had it done yesturday damn exams


----------



## Heero (Dec 8, 2007)

i really hate 2 stock sigs


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2007)

^ Don't we all?


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

foxspirit.......... create your own style     do not steal other peoples secrets 
you attacked hello world first but YOU WONT GET ME!!!


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

Heero said:


> i really hate 2 stock sigs



Looks decent. I would've requested two sigs if I had the heart to it XD


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Sorry ılı.frajosg.lıl., i'll leave you alone..... thanks for the sig's and avi's you've done for me! Bye!*




Sorry about that shin kakashi han - i was a bit angry that day and you did not comment on the sig thats why i was even more mad...... give me a bit ill complete your avatar for you....


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

here you go shin kakashi han........... i did your avatar
rep cred for signature and avatar please


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

@ Heero: Technically, I have 2 requests left this week. I saw how the other one turned out and I can see you had a hard time with it. The stock on the left just didn't fit in, so I apologize if I offend you by making 2 new requests.


*Spoiler*: _Request #1_ 




Stock: , but if you don't like the stock and see you can't make anything awesome out of it, give me a shout and I'll find a new stock.
Size: Sig size. Not too small, not too big. Use your judgment.
Colors: Something that fits the stock maybe? Make it look good :3
Effects: Anything that looks nice
Border: Something that goes well with the colors/effects
Lightning: Not really needed, or do you see fit?
Other:





*Spoiler*: _Request #2_ 



Stock: here, but if you don't like the stock and see you can't make anything awesome out of it, give me a shout and I'll find a new stock.
Size: Sig size. Not too small, not too big. Use your judgment.
Colors: Something that fits the stock maybe? Make it look good :3
Effects: Anything that looks nice
Border: Something that goes well with the colors/effects
Lightning: Not really needed, or do you see fit?
Other:




Pretty much identicle requests, but that's the way it is right?


----------



## Heero (Dec 9, 2007)

Birkin said:


> @ Heero: Technically, I have 2 requests left this week. I saw how the other one turned out and I can see you had a hard time with it. The stock on the left just didn't fit in, so I apologize if I offend you by making 2 new requests.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request #1_
> ...


yup

ill do them soon


----------



## Birkin (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks so much mate. More rep incoming when I've passed around!

Sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 9, 2007)

Just need his upper body made into a 125x125 avy.


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Just need his upper body made into a 125x125 sig.



ill do it
you want only the face right?


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

here you go............


credit and rep please


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 9, 2007)

Could you add a border as well?

Sorry, I forgot to mention it.


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Romanticide (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks ılı.frajosg.lıl. i'll rep later, since i've repped too many for today!


----------



## warlockdrag3 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if you could make a banner for my forums.  The forums is for Russian anime and manga fans.  I do not know how to make any banners or any sort of stuff like that.  So I was wondering if you could make me one, if no thank sorry for taking your time to read this.  


Size: Screen width, and how tall is it its up to you
Colors: dark green, black, red
Effects: up to you
Border: up to you
Lighting: Dark green, black, red 
Other: may be bleach and naruto on the banner 


Thank you for taking your time to read this, and sorry for my broken English.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 11, 2007)

Type: avy
Stock: 
Size: senior size
Border: same border as my current avy.
___________________________________

Type: sig
Stock: 
Size: this size
Border: round borders

double rep will be given


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Type: avy
> Stock:
> Size: senior size
> Border: same border as my current avy.
> ...



Ill give it a go but one question.......... why do you make so many sig  requests? are you doing someone elses request from another forum? and trying to show that you are good with photoshop?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 11, 2007)

not at all. its just that I have the bad habit of changing my sets so frequently


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

lol. That's true toti.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 11, 2007)

*Anyone*


Anyone can do this if they want...
Stock:
Size:125 by 125 pixels
Colors:
Effects: Slideshow
Border: Dark blue
Lighting:I dont know...
Other: Please show Amy sleeping in the first slide, and the sonic doll she is holding in the second. 


Please do this. Sorry if I ask for too many things but I really want a christmas one... I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

There you go totitos...................


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Anyone can do this if they want...
> Stock:
> Size:125 by 125 pixels
> Colors:
> ...



Ill give it a try - if i dont get it right then someone else can do it


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank You...


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

here you go


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you. But is it possible to make the border a little thicker? Also, to slow it down?


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

could someone make the border thicker or just re-do the avatar please because i gotta go out now sorry


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 11, 2007)

Heero???????


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

*Heero:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Can they both have matching graphics also?
*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 



125x125 avy and a 150x150 avy please ;D




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 



Can you make another banner just like you made for that pimping project but this time can it say:
*Arcangel vs. Jowell Y Randy
La Batalla Musical del 2007*​


Will triple rep if sone good ;D


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

**


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea I know Saito is racist against everyone else except Heero.............
Its ok ~M~ we will gain out fans someday......... ** hides back in the shadows waiting for a new request which he hopes ~M~ wont steal  **


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

lol wut? I get specific request sometimes.


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

~M~ said:


> **





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yea I know Saito is racist against everyone else except Heero.............
> Its ok ~M~ we will gain out fans someday......... ** hides back in the shadows waiting for a new request which he hopes ~M~ wont steal  **





~M~ said:


> lol wut? I get specific request sometimes.


lol.Im not a Racist xD

I just thought that I should specifically ask Heero for my request because he had done my banner last time and since I requested him for the banner I had to ask him to make the avy too 

I know you, ılı.frajosg.lıl. and ~M~, are great workers here. I see the way you make your avys ılı.frajosg.lıl., they're awesome, and ~M~ made great avys for me a while ago, but didn't make them 125x125 D:

I will ask for you guys next time ;D


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yea I know Saito is racist against everyone else except Heero.............


lol what do ya expect im da best

ill do the avys nao


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

Saito become a damn senior member then.


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

lol.Thanks Heero 


~M~ said:


> Saito become a damn senior member then.


Not yet D:
I have to wait until Thursday, unless they deny me D:


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

I was let in like 2 weeks early.


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2007)

ill do the other part and birkins request tomorrow.


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I was let in like 2 weeks early.


Lucky you 
You probably knew the mods or something D:

Im gonna try today but I'm probably gonna be denied ;__;

BTW Heero can they both have the same color scheme, the avy and the sig thing?


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2007)

Saito said:


> Lucky you
> You probably knew the mods or something D:
> 
> Im gonna try today but I'm probably gonna be denied ;__;
> ...


they will dunt worry


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

Heero said:


> ill do the other part and birkins request tomorrow.



wtf that guy looks weird, am I rite? Saito who the fuck is he? D:


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Heero!


~M~ said:


> wtf that guy looks weird, am I rite? Saito who the fuck is he? D:


LOL!He does look weird xDD
He's a cool reggaeton artist


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2007)

That's not a person, that's an alien! D:


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

~M~ said:


> That's not a person, that's an alien! D:


That's what people call him in songs D:
They call him a Martian xDD

Since ~M~ thinks its weird I want to use another stock 
I'll post it in a little bit D:

I will still rep for the one you made Heero.


----------



## Heero (Dec 11, 2007)

Saito said:


> That's what people call him in songs D:
> They call him a Martian xDD
> 
> Since ~M~ thinks its weird I want to use another stock
> ...


~M~ can do that one, im being lazy rite nao


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

lol.Heero

~M~ get too it  
please :3

Gotta find a stock first >_>


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



 I want 2 versions of the avy (150x150 and 125x125). I want some cool graphics on it colors preferably gray/black/white. That is all


----------



## sarah_haruno (Dec 11, 2007)

*pleaseeeeee*

can you make me a signature pleassssssssssseeeeee
this is the dialogue i want in speech bubbles if you can do it. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke-i'm better looking then you 
light- piss off, orochimaru's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
ryuk-ahhh, humans, :amazed NOW GIVE ME ANOTHER FUCKING APPLE 




like just add random speech bubbles on the pic with them saying that


Size: signature sized i think its 125x125
Colors: doesn't matter, but not tooo girly or too boyish
Effects: slidey type thingybobby
Border: black please, like 
Lighting: what is that
Other: erm, i dunno if i have to get the pics myself, i can, but do i have to cos im new to this, and i want a coool one....


and could you please tell me if you can and pm me the link when its done if you can do it, and like tell me if i need the pics, i will get them now just in case
xxxxxx sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## sarah_haruno (Dec 11, 2007)

Erm btw Ryuk is light's shinigami, in case you have no idea what death note is lol, not too many people do.
xx


----------



## Birkin (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been waiting patiently Heero 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 12, 2007)

sorry for teh spam but sarah please do not double post... there is an edit button.


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

Kagure said:


> sorry for teh spam but sarah please do not double post... there is an edit button.



no offence but one extra post saying to stop double posting is one more post here.......... so just stop saying it to people -_-
and after you have said it just delete your post


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 12, 2007)

Can someone resize this picture to 550x500(max senior dimensions)? While you're at it if possible could you remove the text?

Also, could you turn this into a 150x150?


reps and such if you do.


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Can someone resize this picture to 550x500(max senior dimensions)? While you're at it if possible could you remove the text?
> 
> Also, could you turn this into a 150x150?
> 
> ...



Ill do it!!!!!!1


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> I want 2 versions of the avy (150x150 and 125x125). I want some cool graphics on it colors preferably gray/black/white. That is all



I'll do it.


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Can someone resize this picture to 550x500(max senior dimensions)? While you're at it if possible could you remove the text?
> 
> Also, could you turn this into a 150x150?
> 
> ...



Here you go !!!! rep and credit please


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome ~M~ :amazed
Can you add a border please?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2007)

There is one. Just thin. And white.  

What kind do you want?


----------



## Saito (Dec 12, 2007)

lol I can't see it. Can it be a gray border?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2007)

Mkay                :3


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks ~M~.
Will rep you later once I spread.


----------



## Heero (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 12, 2007)

How's my avatar coming along?

Maybe I should'nt ask that? Right?


----------



## Heero (Dec 12, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> How's my avatar coming along?
> 
> Maybe I should'nt ask that? Right?


its quite alright just turn off you sig next time


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh, Sorry....

Thank you Heero.... *reps*


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 12, 2007)

Can somebody make a banner out of this picture? Make it creative. and make it any size.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 12, 2007)

Umm... i can't see the pic taraa...


----------



## abichan (Dec 12, 2007)

Ummm...would you please make an ava and banner for me???
If so, than THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHHHHHAAAAAAANNNNNKKKKK YOOOOUUUUZZZ!!!!
****************
mmk... image one...(avi)***Just the face and the hood adn the hand please
if you can put a black border around it....also, put Abichan in the lower right corner, and, *_*, in the upper left. Text in red and black flashing if possible. if not possible, then just red.


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ I want to see how this turns out


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 12, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Umm... i can't see the pic taraa...



But it is working (at least on my computer).


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 12, 2007)

Try posting the pic again...

I cant see it either....


----------



## Heero (Dec 12, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Try posting the pic again...
> 
> I cant see it either....


you sig again Hemino



Akatsuki_Pein said:


> can you make this avatar and blend the character colors for a sweet background.
> 
> oh and any size
> 
> ...


link dunt work for me


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 13, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you go !!!! rep and credit please



Haha, it's bigger now than it was before, that can't be right.  Are you sure that's 550(width)x500(length)? 

Also can you take the little circles out of the avatar? I hate to be so picky..I swear I'll double rep you and credit you.


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Haha, it's bigger now than it was before, that can't be right.  Are you sure that's 550(width)x500(length)?


its 550x500 i just checked


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 13, 2007)

I see, wow I had no idea I could have a sig that big.  Ok can you change it to 550x400 instead.  I'm really sorry, I didn't think it would be so huge.  I really appreciate the work.

Edit- actually don't worry about it.  I'm going to go with a Ergo Proxy set now.  Repped you for your trouble though.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


>



Hot stuff! Love them! Rep coming soon!

Please keep them there for a day saving on another computer.

Edit: Is there any way you get possibly get them slightly larger? Much appreciated.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> you sig again Hemino




Ah..Sorry..again. 

I keep forgetting! >_<


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)

> Edit: Is there any way you get possibly get them slightly larger? Much appreciated.


well i could make them larger but it would make look distorted and grainy, so i advise against it.

@HH: Thanks .


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Dec 13, 2007)

NaruSasu sig pls
stock: this
size: 400X125
colors: black and white
other: writing should be "SasuNaru is love"


----------



## Raizen (Dec 13, 2007)

Kuchiki Ero-Sennin said:


> NaruSasu sig pls
> stock: Link removed
> size: 400X125
> colors: black and white
> other: writing should be "SasuNaru is love"



Sorry but you need 12 more posts to request


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Dec 13, 2007)

come on... does it really matter?


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)

Kuchiki Ero-Sennin said:


> come on... does it really matter?


yes its one of our rules either follow them or GTFO.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> well i could make them larger but it would make look distorted and grainy, so i advise against it.
> 
> @HH: Thanks .



Alright. Thanks for your services


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> yes its one of our rules either follow them or GTFO.



Charming...
Hey, what do you know, I now have 50 posts
could you pls do the sig now?


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok here is the picture again:


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

why do you do my requests always?? this is the second time you are doing this -_-


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> why do you do my requests always?? this is the second time you are doing this -_-


i figure if you do the main request and the person just wants a simple resize or something its up for grabs


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> i figure if you do the main request and the person just wants a simple resize or something its up for grabs



but he said he doesnt want it anymore -_- dont you read what people say? he says he doesnt want the resize and he is using something else........
if you want rep that bad then just ask me ill rep you


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> but he said he doesnt want it anymore -_- dont you read what people say? he says he doesnt want the resize and he is using something else........
> if you want rep that bad then just ask me ill rep you


lol i dont care about rep, you think im in this for reps? rep is nothing.


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> lol i dont care about rep, you think im in this for reps? rep is nothing.



err.......... what else do you do this for?????? improving your resizing skills ? -_- 
cmon dont joke around.........


----------



## Heero (Dec 13, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> err.......... what else do you do this for?????? improving your resizing skills ? -_-
> cmon dont joke around.........


lol you know your not suppose to do with for rep. Actually you cant even ask for rep when you do the request for someone its against the rules. If rep was required the shop would get closed down.

What do I do this for? for fun, to see people using my work, to keep out of boredom, trying new things out and to keep other skills sharp. I'm guessing your in it for the rep eh? well go ahead try to make you e-penis bigger even though it doent mean shit.


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

Heero said:


> lol you know your not suppose to do with for rep. Actually you cant even ask for rep when you do the request for someone its against the rules. If rep was required the shop would get closed down.
> 
> What do I do this for? for fun, to see people using my work, to keep out of boredom, trying new things out and to keep other skills sharp. I'm guessing your in it for the rep eh? well go ahead try to make you e-penis bigger even though it doent mean shit.



if you look at my posts you will find me only using this section of the forum 0_0
and also I use this forum mainly to learn stuff about photoshop -_-
if i get good rep here..... how will it matter in real life -_- thats just waste.........
so lets end this arguement now coz theres no point talking crap ..............


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Fraj is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

.......... ~M~ whats up with you now?Did I say something to you?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

Heero said:


> lol you know your not suppose to do with for rep. Actually you cant even ask for rep when you do the request for someone its against the rules. If rep was required the shop would get closed down.
> 
> What do I do this for? for fun, to see people using my work, to keep out of boredom, trying new things out and to keep other skills sharp. I'm guessing your in it for the rep eh? well go ahead try to make you e-penis bigger even though it doent mean shit.



Hate to barge in like this (lurking shit, it's what I do ) but I'm not so sure it's against rules to be asking rep for requests here. As I said, I lurk the hell out of this subsection, and a lot of shop owners/workers.. request/have requested rep...a lot..in the past, and so far nothing's happened to the shop .

I do agree with Heero though ..even if it is just resizes you have to take good with the bad, and common courtesy never hurt anyone  Rep is about as useful as doing a resize, anyways. And keep up the good works, dudes


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> .......... ~M~ whats up with you now?Did I say something to you?



It was only a resize. Don't complain about suck folly.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree with M, why do you even care?  It was just a resize, don't complain about it


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

Brolli said:


> I agree with M, why do you even care?  It was just a resize, don't complain about it



ok i wont 0_0
Sorry about that then.......... ( i dont like saying sorry )
ok heero you do anything you feel like -_-


----------



## Heero (Dec 14, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ok i wont 0_0
> Sorry about that then.......... ( i dont like saying sorry )
> ok heero you do anything you feel like -_-


lols

i only did it since its techincally a new request since he asked more something moar, but i wont do anything unless someone asks me now.


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

Heero said:


> lols
> 
> i only did it since its techincally a new request since he asked more something moar, but i wont do anything unless someone asks me now.



i said i was sorry -_-
lets end this - i dont want the shop hating me because i argue with one person.......


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 14, 2007)

You guys are arguing....

You must be bored. Does anyone want a request? I have plenty...


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 15, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> Can somebody make a banner out of this picture? Make it creative. and make it any size.





taraa100 said:


> Ok here is the picture again:



Reposting request... (If Hemino is doing it or not cus' not sure)


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

.................Can't see the picture.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok I'll try again (got from the actual website this time)


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah. Now I can see it. I'll do it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you! can you just add one more thing? can you add taraa100 on the lower left corner in any type of cursive font? Thank you once again! XD.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> You guys are arguing....
> 
> You must be bored. Does anyone want a request? I have plenty...



Sure, if you have any requests I'll try to do them


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 15, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: 400x150
Colors: idk
Effects: idk
Border: yeah
Lighting: idk
Other: thx and sry about spammin ur topic last time


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 15, 2007)

Can u please put a boarder around this, exactly like the one i have on my other avatar?



Also the avy cant be any larger than 150 by 150 pixels or 39.1 KB when ur done


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Can u please put a boarder around this, exactly like the one i have on my other avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Also the avy cant be any larger than 150 by 150 pixels or 39.1 KB when ur done



I'll do yours.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 15, 2007)

Stock:  
Size: 125 by125 pixels
Boarder: Can you make it dotted like yours?
Other: Can you put the letter "L" in there somewhere?(optional)


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Stock:
> Size: 125 by125 pixels
> Boarder: Can you make it dotted like yours?
> Other: Can you put the letter "L" in there somewhere?(optional)



It'll be done in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

_Hey request shop, if this isn't a big favor, could you remove the "Bienvenido" part of my Enel sig and put "God Enel" in it?

If you can't, that's fine. I can't rep for a month, so if that's an issue, please, just tell me and I'll ask again in a month.

~I don't know if this is remaking an image, if it is, just say so since I know you put it on your first post that you are unable to do so. _


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

;


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Hey request shop, if this isn't a big favor, could you remove the "Bienvenido" part of my Enel sig and put "God Enel" in it?
> 
> If you can't, that's fine. I can't rep for a month, so if that's an issue, please, just tell me and I'll ask again in a month.
> 
> ~I don't know if this is remaking an image, if it is, just say so since I know you put it on your first post that you are unable to do so. _



I'll give it a shot  How come you can't rep for a month? Oh well, when you get your rep back, you can rep me if you want... Do you want it in the same font?


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll give it a shot  How come you can't rep for a month? Oh well, when you get your rep back, you can rep me if you want... Do you want it in the same font?



_Rep banned.  

Yeah, that's be cool. I'll make sure I get a lot of posts so when I rep you next month, it'll be extra powerful _


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Rep banned.
> 
> Yeah, that's be cool. I'll make sure I get a lot of posts so when I rep you next month, it'll be extra powerful _



Lol rep ban. Mines was for less than week


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 15, 2007)

Brolli said:


> ;




Thank you....


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Lol rep ban. Mines was for less than week



_Mine's a month. Some guy was pissing me off, and I'm having a REAL bad few months. I mean, HORRIBLE. My cousin is possibly going to die and even if he lives, he faces a year in jail.... The fact that some guy is messing with me only contributes more anger._


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Mine's a month. Some guy was pissing me off, and I'm having a REAL bad few months. I mean, HORRIBLE. My cousin is possibly going to die and even if he lives, he faces a year in jail.... The fact that some guy is messing with me only contributes more anger._



Then go pray the rosary, it might actually help you. I know it helped me before 



Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Thank you....



No problem


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Then go pray the rosary, it might actually help you. I know it helped me before



_Lulz, I haven't been to Church or any holy place since I was like, 5. _


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

I've never been rep banned. v.v


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Lulz, I haven't been to Church or any holy place since I was like, 5. _



You bad child  You want a signature of Yamato?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh.... Scorpion could you please tell me what the text name is or i'll be here forever


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I've never been rep banned. v.v



_Stop showing off.  Everyone here knows your pure awesome. _


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't like to brag.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Stop showing off.  Everyone here knows your pure awesome. _


Do you know the name of the font? FoxSpirit needs to know so he can change the text.


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

_


Brolli said:



			You bad child  You want a signature of Yamato?
		
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm going Enel for a bit.




			Do you know the name of the font? FoxSpirit needs to know so he can change the text.
		
Click to expand...


Oh, um..It doesn't say, but I guess that 22 or 24 would be sufficient.




			I don't like to brag.
		
Click to expand...


You're mere presence is a brag. _


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok Scorpion is this good? I'm sorry if it wasn't the exact font and color but this was as close as i could get


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

_God damn! :amazed That's amazing! Thanks, rep to you in a month...Expect it to be extremely powerful. 

Also, can I have the IMG code for it?_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok Scorpion here is the IMG code  Be sure to remember, cause a month is a loong time 

ZyXEL-550


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

_I don't see the IMG code. 

Rep is seriouz businezz, I'll put you in my blog as "To rep List"_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Huh? What do you mean? I put the link up...


----------



## Vance (Dec 15, 2007)

_Oh, thanks. There was an image in place of the link.  Thanks a lot request shop. I'll put creds in my sig._


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks for stopping by


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 15, 2007)

Not really sure if this counts as a sig or not..:/ but here's my request! 

Stock: Any one of . If you can't decide, I like 16 and 9 best.
Size: For the width, as long as the picture is, and 500 for the height.
Text: The NejiLee FC: 2008
Effects: Anything cool. xD

Cred+Rep will be given.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Not really sure if this counts as a sig or not..:/ but here's my request!
> 
> Stock: Any one of . If you can't decide, I like 16 and 9 best.
> Size: For the width, as long as the picture is, and 500 for the height.
> ...



I'll do it. It'll be done tomorrow.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, Brolli-san.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Didn't take as long as I thought, here you go.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 15, 2007)

That's AWESOME.  Thanks, Brolli-san. 

Cred+Rep.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> That's AWESOME.  Thanks, Brolli-san.
> 
> Cred+Rep.



No problem


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2007)

Lol One Piece.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

All 3, 150 x 150. With both regular black and white borders.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

pajamas said:


> All 3, 150 x 150. With both regular black and white borders.



I'll do yours Pajamas  I'll be done soon.


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey foxspirit can  you give me some links to where I can find good photoshop brushes?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok Pajamas here are the avatars.....



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

Gif Avatar Request:

Link: Blinky Bill

Time: Time: 0:16-0:18

Boarder: Regular boarder or curved

Size: 150x150

If you need any more info let me know, thanks.


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Gif Avatar Request:
> 
> Link: Blinky Bill
> 
> ...



Ill give it a go....... if i am unable to do it then ill ask someone else to do it 
and turn off your sig please -_-


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright, thanks...And sorry I always forget the sig thing for some reason, fixed it


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

hey mustang my converter is not working so I am not able to make the .flv to a .avi 
sorry can someone else do it please?


----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Pajamas here are the avatars.....
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i cant see the first one


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok Pajamas i'll upload it again right now 

*EDIT*

Here it is pajamas


----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Pajamas i'll upload it again right now
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Here it is pajamas


thanks fox


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

no prob


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 16, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Here you go:



Thanks. Broli. i`ll rep u when i can.

I like ur avy btw


----------



## Bossman (Dec 16, 2007)

link: Dattebayo

can u cut off the black border and in the bottom left corner put the letters rip in white. and can u make it signature sized if it isnt? t

thanks to whoever catches it.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 17, 2007)

Avy & Sig Request:

Sig: 
Size: Not too small.
Black border please.

Avy: 
Size: 125x125
Black border for this as well.

Rep and cred for whoever does it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll do it Kieru  I'll be done soon!


----------



## fraj (Dec 17, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Avy & Sig Request:
> 
> Sig:
> Size: Not too small.
> ...



Ill do it........ and turn off your sig -_-


pshhhhh foxspirit....... waiting like a hawk.............


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok Kieru here is the set! Hope you like


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 17, 2007)

I request for both a Summoning Pain and Vergil Sparda avatars, like how Dave used to do them. 150 x 150 with borders. I assume you know Summoning Pain, and for Vergil:


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 17, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> hey mustang my converter is not working so I am not able to make the .flv to a .avi
> sorry can someone else do it please?



You need the AVI file for that? Here: Draxicor

Those are the exact frames I want as well for it


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 17, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Kieru here is the set! Hope you like


It's great!

Thx. 

EDIT: Do you think you could re-size it to fit my whole sig space? Like around 500x291?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 18, 2007)

Sure Kieru  I'll be done sometime today...

*EDIT*


Ok, i couldn't get it exactly that size but it is really close


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 18, 2007)

Stock:

Boarder: Regular
Other: Just Mario in the shot.

Thank you...^_^


----------



## Raizen (Dec 18, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Stock:
> 
> Boarder: Regular
> Other: Just Mario in the shot.
> ...



I'll do this one.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sure Kieru  I'll be done sometime today...
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


Thx again.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 18, 2007)

;


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey brolli where did you get the brushes for your avatar from? Can you link me to some good websites with decent or good photoshop brushes please?


----------



## Heero (Dec 18, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey brolli where did you get the brushes for your avatar from? Can you link me to some good websites with decent or good photoshop brushes please?


The meanings and origins of the names of Naruto characters!


----------



## Raizen (Dec 18, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey brolli where did you get the brushes for your avatar from? Can you link me to some good websites with decent or good photoshop brushes please?



I don't remember the exact link, and those brushes were for Gimp only


----------



## Vance (Dec 18, 2007)

_Can you make a slideshow? Going from the first image to the last?_
*Spoiler*: _Requested Images_ 




 (Just the head and shoulders)
 (Just the head)
 (Just the head)
 (Just the head and shoulders)






> Stock: Above
> Text: After all the images finish, could you put "The God Enel"
> Size: Senior Member
> Color Scheme: n/a
> ...



_If this is too impossible to do, please tell me._


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 19, 2007)

Stock: Linketh.
Size: avi & sig Size
Colors: any color!
Effects: slide show gif
Other: i want it 2 be a slide show that i can have in my sig and avi, the black and withe ones do i not want 2 be in the slide show.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 19, 2007)

Brolli said:


> ;




Thank you...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2007)

Can someone please make a sig and avatar out of this? I'm a senior member so I have rigts to a larger set. Please make sure that the watermark in the bottom left hand corner is taken out 

This would be really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 21, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Can someone please make a sig and avatar out of this? I'm a senior member so I have rigts to a larger set. Please make sure that the watermark in the bottom left hand corner is taken out
> 
> This would be really appreciated, thanks.



I'll do your request Obsidian 

Please turn off your sig though...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok Obsidian here is the set you wanted... If you want any changes just ask


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Obsidian here is the set you wanted... If you want any changes just ask



Wow that's excellent. Can you just make them a litte bigger though, the avy about the size of mines right now and the sig about the size my current sig?

Links to sig:
Requests and Giveaway Section


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok how about this then *Obsidian*?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 21, 2007)

Bah. No requests. Someone will have to do toti's, for I just did his in my shop.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah i just did one for him today as well....


----------



## Totitos (Dec 21, 2007)

this is the main reason why I´m getting PS as soon I have my Laptop.


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

_My request still hasn't even been replied to? :S_


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok how about this then *Obsidian*?



That's good enough, thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 21, 2007)

np  Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 22, 2007)

can u add the same boarder like i have in my avy now, to this picture



and resize it so its @ or below 150x150, idk if its like 148 or w/e as long is its at or below it.

Thanks.


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

hey guys 
could you make me an avatar out of bowser with a thick round border?



thanx in advance


----------



## fraj (Dec 22, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> hey guys
> could you make me an avatar out of bowser with a thick round border?
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it give me a bit


----------



## Raizen (Dec 22, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Can you make a slideshow? Going from the first image to the last?_
> *Spoiler*: _Requested Images_
> 
> 
> ...


I can't use the God Enel avatar pic, it's too small. Can you get me pics that are almost like the same size?


----------



## Vance (Dec 22, 2007)

Brolli said:


> I can't use the God Enel avatar pic, it's too small. Can you get me pics that are almost like the same size?



NVM Brolli, I got a new set/avy. Thanks anyway.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> can u add the same boarder like i have in my avy now, to this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok here it is *Rasassination*, i got it to 150x141 if that's ok


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah that size is fine but can u change the boarder on it to a boarder like the one i have on my avy now?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Here

Turn off your sig...


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Dec 22, 2007)

some one started on my request?? 
ass raped


----------



## Ghai (Dec 22, 2007)

Am I able to help make avatars and sigs?


----------



## Raizen (Dec 22, 2007)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Am I able to help make avatars and sigs?



Sorry, we aren't hiring any staff.


----------



## fraj (Dec 23, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> hey guys
> could you make me an avatar out of bowser with a thick round border?
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 23, 2007)

I just want this as a 150 x 150 avatar with a thin black border:



Resize accordingly to make Naruto's face fit in.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Butter Head said:


> I just want this as a 150 x 150 avatar with a thin black border:
> 
> 
> 
> Resize accordingly to make Naruto's face fit in.



I'll do yours


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok Butter Head, i made two different versions so just choose the one you like the most


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll take the second one. What did you do to the first one? 

Oh and you made 'em 160x160.  Could you fix that?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Here how's this? 160x160 make your avatar bigger.... I mean i've seen hundreds of members  like that.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

can some one make me 2 sigs please that are up nd down not long using these pictures
dead
nd this one i want just mad into a sig but i want to see the car 
dead
please if u can


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

never mid u dont have to do this


----------



## fraj (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys I am going switzerland till the 29th so I wont be here to take requests - So happy holidays everyone 

and kakashi dude turn off your damn sig!!!

Cya people will be back in about 5 days


----------



## King (Dec 24, 2007)

All I want is the same border, on this sig, as the one I have on my avy.  Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll do yours King Moveknat....

Ok, here you go


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

hey guys I am back from switzerland........... I will do requests now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, ılı.frajosg.lıl., can you do a request in my shop? Shin kakashi han wants another animation...


----------



## Raizen (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome back frajosg


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2007)

Raizen....... Is that you Brolli ?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

Whoa! He changed his name


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 30, 2007)

Raizen and Co.,may I have a senior member sized gif/avy that includes these pics:












*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks a bunch Raizen and Co.Also,could the the gif feature their faces not the entire pic..thanks...

Okay, I am Hemino Hyuuga and the request above is my brother's Imperiex. He didnt know where to find this thread so I just made the request for him.


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Raizen and Co.,may I have a senior member sized gif/avy that includes these pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take it but the problem is none of the pics are working 0_0


----------



## Hentai (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello

Can you please make a border for this gif:


plain border
Thank you very much

Oh...and i have a question:

Is it possible to shorten the gif animation that he only says Jackpot all the time.....without that constant moving up and down??

EDIT:
Well could you please make two gifs out of it?
One simply with a frame and the other with the shortened animation??

Thank you very much


----------



## Steam (Dec 31, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Oh...and i have a question:
> 
> Is it possible to shorten the gif animation that he only says Jackpot all the time.....without that constant moving up and down??(only a question No request)



Yes, it's possible


----------



## Hentai (Dec 31, 2007)

Steam2005 said:


> Yes, it's possible



Intereting.
Hm...well in that case...*edits*


----------



## Hentai (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG thank you so much


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

What the hell ..... some random guy stepped in and did a request 0_0
Steam2005...... 
Brolli is he employed here?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, i was wondering about that too....


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey foxy wanna mass neg rep him


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Sure ..... lol


----------



## Steam (Dec 31, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> What the hell ..... some random guy stepped in and did a request 0_0
> Steam2005......
> Brolli is he employed here?



I just wanted to help him....


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Well you cant randomly help out without being employed here my son. You need to be part of this group to help out but since we are not looking for any new people you should look for another group to join. But thanks anywayz but you obey the rules around here


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, and turn off your sig !


----------



## Steam (Dec 31, 2007)

Than I'm soory.


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Steam2005 said:


> Than I'm soory.



Its cool you dont have to be sorry -_-


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 31, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill take it but the problem is none of the pics are working 0_0



Wait.Can you see them.I can.


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

I can only see the second last one....... 0_0


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 31, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I can only see the second last one....... 0_0



I'll reload them....


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 31, 2007)

I can see them fine.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, i can see all of the pictures just fine....


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 31, 2007)

Um can someone who is employed here do my avy please?I think Raizen will be unable to since he can't see them.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll do it Hemino Hyuuga


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok here it is Hemino Hyuuga  Hope he or you enjoy it!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 31, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do it Hemino Hyuuga



Thank you Foxspirit!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you guys make me a senior sized gif using these images.





Plain border is fine.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

2nd pic's not working.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it work now?


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)

you need an avatar or a sig?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 3, 2008)

Avatar please.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, but if its not to much of a burden could you make the border bolded, or dark.


----------



## fraj (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you ılı.frajosg.lıl. 

btw why was hemino banned?


----------



## Heero (Jan 13, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> thank you ılı.frajosg.lıl.
> 
> btw why was hemino banned?


spoiler in the dub


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

hey heero how you been big guy?


----------



## Heero (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> hey heero how you been big guy?


fine

its rather slow in here eh?


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea it is kinda......... Probably coz the thread wasnt in the top 5 threads  - But you know anything can happen........ we might suddenly get requests from 50 people!!


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

This shop died and my shop just got more requests.


----------



## Raizen (Jan 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> fine
> 
> its rather slow in here eh?



You could pretty much call it dead lol


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

hey whatsup raizen.......... how you doing? Not seen you around for a bit


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> spoiler in the dub




Shut it Heero...
Lol...

I want an avatar and sig with this pick...please...

*Spoiler*: __ 







Senior and regular avatar...
Thank you...


----------



## Heero (Jan 13, 2008)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Shut it Heero...
> Lol...
> 
> I want an avatar and sig with this pick...please...
> ...


mines  .


----------



## Heero (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## pajamas (Jan 13, 2008)

Heero said:


>


Thats hot


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 13, 2008)

pajamas said:


> Thats hot



Thank you...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, this is one fucked up request lulz

It's actually for a school project so this request is say... different.

Alright here goes. And yes, the stocks are really ugly 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





*Stocks:* Stock 1, stock 2, stock 3. Yeah, you have to use all three. :/ Three times the rep though!

*Other:* This is the only thing I'll need. These are my requirements. You have to use Photoshop CS3. Don't use really amazing effects, just do simple stuff to it, yet use some artistic skill. Also, could you write down what you did? Like what tools you used etc? Really appreciated if you do this.

Also, the size should be the same as it is there.




Gotta love challenges.


----------



## Heero (Jan 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Ok, this is one fucked up request lulz
> 
> It's actually for a school project so this request is say... different.
> 
> ...


lulz, you werent kidding.

so want do exactly want all three images in a sig? with some effects added? also any certain size?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah some effects yes. And three different ones as it's supposed to be a slideshow. As for the size, same as the original stocks are. Don't forget written details on stuff. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Heero (Jan 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Yeah some effects yes. And three different ones as it's supposed to be a slideshow. As for the size, same as the original stocks are. Don't forget written details on stuff. Greatly appreciated


lol it may take me a couple of days, is there a time limit(kinda busy in school myself) since you said it was a school project?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

It has to be done by Friday, preferably Thursday (any time is fine) but yes, due Friday 9:45 AM +1 GMT, it's probably nighttime for you.


----------



## Heero (Jan 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> It has to be done by Friday, preferably Thursday (any time is fine) but yes, due Friday 9:45 AM +1 GMT, it's probably nighttime for you.


oh i got till thrusday? thats fine ill have it done for sure.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, that's fine 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 15, 2008)

Hay....Heero, thanks for the sig and avy...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Heero.

Just checkin' on ya. How's it going with the requests?


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Hey Heero.
> 
> Just checkin' on ya. How's it going with the requests?


good 

ones done so far, its hard not to put much effort into it


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

I suppose it is 

Just remember to bring a little list on what you did explaining how you did it  And yes, even the simplest things is needed.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2008)

Type:avy
stock: x
Size: senior
Border: black border
Other: focus on their faces

rep + cred will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll do it totitos  Haven't had a request in days....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 16, 2008)

Here ya go totitos  If you want anything just ask.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Fox. "reps"


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I suppose it is
> 
> Just remember to bring a little list on what you did explaining how you did it  And yes, even the simplest things is needed.


how this for a list? can ya follow it?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Not really no XD Sorry for the trouble

How about something simple like

Tools > New Layer > blabla

in a very simple fashion? No need to right it all that detailed, just so I know what to explain if the teacher asks.


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Picture 1_ 








*Spoiler*: _Picture 2_ 








*Spoiler*: _Picture 3_ 








Questions just ask here.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there any way you can make picture one and two a bit more noticable in regards to effects? I know that will most likely screw up the descriptions but you don't have to add whatever else you add.

Love the descriptions, just perfect man. More rep will be on the way.


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Is there any way you can make picture one and two a bit more noticable in regards to effects? I know that will most likely screw up the descriptions but you don't have to add whatever else you add.
> 
> Love the descriptions, just perfect man. More rep will be on the way.


sure can, i was trying not to over do them


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Just give me a shout when you've updated them


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _picture 1_ 








*Spoiler*: _picture 2_ 




US Collector's Edition


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2008)

Amazing work  Could you keep all those pictures up for 24 hours? I can't save them here but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Amazing work  Could you keep all those pictures up for 24 hours? I can't save them here but I will tomorrow.


sure can but my bandwidth is running low on PB, it may be up by tomorrow if it is just pm ill re-host them


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 16, 2008)

Byakuya how lazy is it of you to demand poor heero all this work?


----------



## Heero (Jan 16, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Byakuya how lazy is it of you to demand poor heero all this work?


**


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 16, 2008)

Really. Get PS yourself, if it's homework, YOU'RE supposed to do it.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 17, 2008)

...


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 18, 2008)

Stock: *Silent Shout* Death note fanflash
Size looks best as avatar
Colors:regular
Effects:just as it is
Border:regular black is fine
Lighting:same
Other:i would like the part where misa in the beginning is swaying in her car and saying "with a bigbig car", just a gif of that would be fine



ill be sure to +reps and credit
EDITost count fixed


----------



## Heero (Jan 18, 2008)

x0Uchiha0x said:


> Stock: Link removed Death note fanflash
> Size looks best as avatar
> Colors:regular
> Effects:just as it is
> ...


i got this one.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi ^____^! Ima request a signature for anyone willing to do it xD

*Stock:*
*Size:*Regular @_@!
*Text:*Wd0
*Other:*No xD make it look gr8 ! 

Ill be sure to +rep and cred ^______________________________________^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok Bleach, how's this?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 19, 2008)

Type: sig
stock: 
Size: I dunno
Border: black border
Other: nothing
______________________

Type: avy
stock: 
Size: senior
Border: black border
Other: focus on hi face

double rep + cred will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll do yours Totitos  I'll be done soon.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

*Totitos*, here is your set!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Heero (Jan 19, 2008)

x0Uchiha0x said:


> Stock: Lulz. Death note fanflash
> Size looks best as avatar
> Colors:regular
> Effects:just as it is
> ...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Bleach, how's this?



Thanks thats great! But can you put the text in something more noticeable >_<


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

What do you mean? Could you please re-phrase it for me?


----------



## Heero (Jan 19, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> What do you mean? Could you please re-phrase it for me?


he just means make it more noticable, ie change the text, make larger etc...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah, ok i'll be done momentarily...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, how is this?


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 19, 2008)

Stock:
 Naruto FanFlash
Colors: regular
Effectsne
Border: red
Lighting: normal
Size:Normal Avvie size
Other: I would like the part at the very beginning where Itachi is running around(0:08 - 0:14)


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

Could some one color this picture


----------



## Heero (Jan 19, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Could some one color this picture


sure can  .


----------



## Creator (Jan 19, 2008)

I will rep the person as soon as i can.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Creator said:


> I will rep the person as soon as i can.



Ill try looking for a bigger image....... if I cant then ill do this transparency for you


----------



## Creator (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Sagara (Jan 20, 2008)

Could someone make this into an avatar? Rounded borders please 

Thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll make it. Be done soon...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok *"Nicholas Cage"* here is the avatar...


----------



## Sagara (Jan 20, 2008)

Uh, much appreciated but it looks a little weird. Is there a way to take the whole picture(Or most of it) and fit it into the 150 x 150 limit?

Or if it's not possible, perhaps just crop his face and hair? Thanks fox .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah sure, i'll be right back


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok here are two versions...


----------



## Sagara (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll take both. Thank you very much, credit to the shop and you.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you make my current avatar with rounded borders?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure thing


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 20, 2008)

OK, here is the avy...


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 20, 2008)

Is there anyway it could be anymore rounded?


----------



## fraj (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you again ılı.frajosg.lıl.


----------



## fraj (Jan 20, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## Bleach (Jan 21, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, how is this?



Thats great!! THanks ^_______^ +rep for u


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Could some one color this picture


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 22, 2008)

you colour pics Heero??


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you colour pics Heero??


i do it all


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2008)

THX so much man you are the best!!

you guys do transparances also?


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> THX so much man you are the best!!
> 
> you guys do transparances also?





Heero said:


> i do it all



       .


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol ok can you finish this transparancey and color it?Also can you cutt off the first buble and make it say "The Tsubasa Fc"(also can you make it so that she is in the middle plz)





also could you give me an estimate on how long it will take if you could?


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Lol ok can you finish this transparancey and color it?Also can you cutt off the first buble and make it say "The Tsubasa Fc"(also can you make it so that she is in the middle plz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm a day or 2? probably tomorrow though i got the day off.


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2008)

O alright sounds good thx!!! and is it easier cus i kinda cleand it a little?

sorry for being so picky also... lol


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Heero


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> O alright sounds good thx!!! and is it easier cus i kinda cleand it a little?
> 
> sorry for being so picky also... lol


lol its alright, um what excatly is going on in the image? the white dots sorta look like theres something floating by or something


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2008)

O here Ill Shows you...



sorry it was kinda hard to discribe it


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> O here Ill Shows you...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it was kinda hard to discribe it


ah thanks that helps with the coloring


----------



## Proxy (Jan 22, 2008)

I have two images I need resized but keeping the same amount of quality. I need it to be 150 X 150 which would be the size of a senior member avatar. Thanks in advance.





If a transparent black border was added, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heero (Jan 22, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I have two images I need resized but keeping the same amount of quality. I need it to be 150 X 150 which would be the size of a senior member avatar. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






enlargements are not my best thing, i cant really do much more.


----------



## Heero (Jan 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Heero


'allo thar


----------



## Jude (Jan 23, 2008)

tHX YOU MAN SO MUCH!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Could i request this





*Spoiler*: _Color and make sig and avi_ 




(example colors in the first spoiler)





plz and thx and will rep as soon as can!!


----------



## Heero (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Hey Could i request this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres the avy


the sig will be done in a few days, probably after the weekend though


----------



## Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

O alright thx!!! ^^

Lol may i ask how you add borders?


----------



## Heero (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> O alright thx!!! ^^
> 
> Lol may i ask how you add borders?


photoshop

1. Ctrl + A
2. Edit-> Stroke 3px - Black
3. Edit-> Stroke 2px - White
4. Edit-> Stroke 1px - Black


----------



## Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

ooo OKAY!!!! thx!!!

i apreciate it

i would like to help you guys here... but i can color well so it would be awkward for a helper to ask for help 0_0


----------



## Heero (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> ooo OKAY!!!! thx!!!
> 
> i apreciate it
> 
> i would like to help you guys here... but i can color well so it would be awkward for a helper to ask for help 0_0


if the shop becomes busy again ill PM ya for help k? its rather slow atm


----------



## Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

O okay that sounds good thx ^^ idk why its not that busy but it will be in the summer probally.....!


by the way every thing you are doing is going to be in my sigs and avis lol im trying to get 31 avi and sig choices so that i can have one a day for a month at the least and some of them  are done by me like my current one but im not as good as you


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 27, 2008)

I need an Avvy of what the Rasengan and Chidori would look like combined (hence my name) I would do it myself but i'm a photoshop n00b


----------



## Heero (Jan 27, 2008)

picture of it? or at least 2 stocks?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 27, 2008)

stocks?
I couldn't find any decent pictures of them
and right now I'm on my Wii so I can't post pictures right now

(I have acess to a comp to save the pic as an Avvy)

or could you take the center of the banner in my sig and do that?


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone want a request?

I would like the kitty avy that I have to be senior sized but, I dont think you guys do that right?


----------



## KakU Camui (Feb 10, 2008)

Could someone make a slideshow gif of these 5 images?











3 seconds per picture.
330x350


If that's possible..


----------



## Steam (Feb 15, 2008)

Noone does it!


----------



## KakU Camui (Feb 15, 2008)

Steam2005 said:


> Noone does it!




Wow, thanks!


----------



## nami_boo (Feb 16, 2008)

hey can anyone make a banner for the Nine-Tailed Fox demons RPG fc #2 and the Kakashi's girlfriends fc


----------



## Steam (Feb 23, 2008)

nami_boo said:


> hey can anyone make a banner for the Nine-Tailed Fox demons RPG fc #2 and the Kakashi's girlfriends fc


----------



## MacGyver (Feb 26, 2008)

Stock: 
Size: dont know, what fits it the most i guess
Colors: 
Effects: 
Border: Black / White
Lighting:
Other:*Text: "Bartholomew Kuma Shibukai" Do some thing special with the text like some effect or something*

thank you


----------



## vervex (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd like to know if this Shop is still alive and active?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 27, 2008)

Raiden really has not been active for quite a while.... It's not very active Verevex.


----------



## Steam (Feb 29, 2008)

Bartholomew Kuma said:


> Stock:
> Size: dont know, what fits it the most i guess
> Colors:
> Effects:
> ...


----------



## King (Feb 29, 2008)

The border that is on my avy, I would like on this sig. That's all. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steam (Mar 1, 2008)

King said:


> The border that is on my avy, I would like on this sig. That's all. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you use the Lightening Dragon picture and make me a signature and avatar?
On the signature can you write Sikh Assassin in the font the kanji of the sound effect is in?

Thank you!

BTW, my negative rep should be counted as positive because I asked people to negative rep me because, I liked the color red and matched my avatar


----------



## Steam (Mar 2, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Can you use the Lightening Dragon picture and make me a signature and avatar?
> On the signature can you write Sikh Assassin in the font the kanji of the sound effect is in?
> 
> Thank you!
> ...



Did you get premission from colorer?


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 5, 2008)

Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150, animate between The 2 Yokos, Normal sig with both Yokos in it.
White Border for avy and sig.
I'll rep you when it's done!


----------



## Steam (Mar 6, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 150, animate between The 2 Yokos, Normal sig with both Yokos in it.
> White Border for avy and sig.
> I'll rep you when it's done!


This is what you wanted?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 6, 2008)

I want the Avy to just show their faces, One at a time, and have it animated! I'll rep you now!


----------



## igneus somes (Mar 6, 2008)

this pls [Shinsen-Subs] Hatenkou Yugi - 07 avi id like it as an av.. as big as possible!! ty


----------



## Steam (Mar 6, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> I want the Avy to just show their faces, One at a time, and have it animated! I'll rep you now!





Like this?


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 6, 2008)

It's perfect! I'll take the second one!


----------



## Steam (Mar 6, 2008)

Hells Surgeon said:


> this pls yuurisan-subs DGM 73 SUB id like it as an av.. as big as possible!! ty


 I guess, it's the biggest.


Romanticide said:


> It's perfect! I'll take the second one!


You can use both.


----------

